# WP "ladies only - snowriders"



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

@Schnitte
 @WarriorPrincess
 @Dumbledore1005
 @laterra

Hier dann jetzt unser eigener Fred!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2012)

Jippieh 
Müsste man nur noch mit Sofa einrichten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (7. Oktober 2012)

hihi traumhaft
dann kanns ja losgehen  hauptsache es schneit in meiner neuen Heimat nicht soviel, damit ich weiter biken kann 
ansonsnten wird es eben auf snow riden hinauslaufen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch hier ;-)))


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

bei mir hat der name ja auch einen ursprung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich müsst's snowriden erstmal noch weng üben... Letzten Winter habbich's mal robiert, war aber frustriert, weil's Männlein schneller war, weil's anstrengend war... lag aber wohl dran, dass alles andere gerade auch als plöt,doof und ******* angesehen wurde... 
Seitdem fahr ich an solchen Tagen nur noch gewohntes 

Aber dem Schnee geb ich immer ne Chance... Ich steh dann eh wieder bei den ersten Flocken noch vor meinen Schülern am Fenster: "Schaut mal, es schneiiiiit!"


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

ooh nein! eine lehrerin :/

ach schmarrn! schnee ist auch was feines! aber fahren im schnee wenn dann nur ohne leistungsdruck und mit viel rutscherei


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2012)

noch keine fertige  Bin ich jez disqualifiziert, oder wie?? 

Sollte letzen Winter auch ohne Leistungsdruck sein, aber gibt halt so Tage, an denen eh alles doof is, und wenn dann nichmal das geradeausfahren gescheit funktioniert, is gleich Weltuntergang


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Oktober 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> noch keine fertige  Bin ich jez disqualifiziert, oder wie??



Noch nicht ganz, kannst dich ja noch umentscheiden, wenn du noch nicht fertig bist.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2012)

dann is der Winterpokal eh fast rum, wenn ich fertig bin...


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> noch keine fertige  Bin ich jez disqualifiziert, oder wie??



Du fährst MTB, da mach ich nochmal grade so ne Ausnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2012)

Da habbich ja nochmal Glück gehabt... 

So los, jetzt müssten aber auch mal andere ihre "dunkle Seite" preisgeben, find ich


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

Na gut^^

Also ich studier Nanostrukturtechnik


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Oktober 2012)

Mein dunkelstes Geheimnis:
Ich streite mit den Lehrern meiner Kinder 

Nee, im Ernst jetzt. Ich bin Bäckereifachverkäuferin. Meine Chefs biken auch. Allerdings meistens nur RR.


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

Bikende Chefs sind doch auch was tolles! Die verstehn dann wohl auch, wenn man mal mit n paar Macken zur Arbeit kommt 

Von mir gibts heute gute Neuigkeiten: Das Radl ist fertig geworden!

Jetzt wird noch fleißig gelernt für die letzten Klausuren und Sonntag wirds dann ausgeführt. Vielleicht schon zu einer mini Runde morgen früh ^^


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2012)

Fooootoooos!!!!

Ich werd wohl doch ein fertiges kaufen, aber muss immer noch eins finden... aber vor meinen Prüfungen werd ich da wohl besser gar nicht erst anfangen mich intensiver damit zu beschäftigen... I-wie sind dann gleich halbe nachmittage vorbei...  Und nen Bike habbich ja um Punkte zu machen

Viel Erfolg dann bei den Prüfungen!!


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

Mit Fahrrädern geht die Zeit am schnellsten vorbei  merk ich auch gerade ..
Fotos gibts die Tage, jetzt erstmal lernen für die Klausuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann lass dich mal nich abhalten...
Ich hab zum Glück ne ruhige Woche mit Wandertag... Lernen dann demnächst wieder


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann kannste auch nach Rädern schaun! 
Bin jetzt übrigens nach dem ersten Fahren ummen Block mit dem morewood shova seeehr zufrieden (als kleinen Tipp  )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2012)

scho passiert... 
Wenn das den Preis hat, den ich beim ersten googlen grad gefunden hab, dann reicht mein jetziges Gehalt noch nich wirklich aus 
Will jez auch nich sooo viel investieren, weil erstes Fully... da muss ich erstmal schaun, wie mir das taugt  Ne gewisse große Summe habbich scho einkalkuliert, will ja auch was gescheites und nicht nur Schmetterlinge und Herzchen....


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

Da ist halt wieder der Vorteil vom Selbstaufbau: Hab n Großteil der Teile vom Hardtail übernommen und eigentlich nur Rahmen und Gabel ausgetauscht, was mich 750 gekostet hat (Gabel komplett neu vom Händler, Rahmen gebraucht).


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt scho... aber momentan fehlt a) Zeit, b) Know-How, c) Erfahrung, d) Idee, was ich überhaupt wirklich will...
Deshalb fiel jetzt die Entscheidung, erstmal ein fertiges zu suchen, Erfahrung zu sammeln, optimieren durch Basteln versuchen und dann evtl mal das nächste in Eigenbau...


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich nach nem vernünftigen Plan an! Und du hast den Vorteil, dass du Probefahren kannst, was du willst. Das Shova war ein Blindkauf, nur grobe Peilung, dass du Rahmengröße passt und Glück gehabt, auf den ersten Metern hat es schon überzeugt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2012)

Das wievielte Bike is das für dich? Also, mit wie vielen hast du vorher Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Probefahren steht demnächst an... Sind noch nicht alle Bikes beim Händler eingetroffen... Wenigstens kann ich dann noch bissl schauen (bzw mein Männlein schauen lassen )


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

1 Babyfahrrad
1 Kinderfahrrad
1 Jugendfahrrad
1 Hardtail
1 Dirtbike (hier gings mitm Schrauben und modifizieren los, ging aber nicht lang ^^)
1 Hardtail 
1 Fully .. Übergang vom letzten Hardtail auf das Fully war mit der meisten Schrauberei verbunden und tatkräftiger Hilfe [danke Alex!]. Komplett fahrtüchtig hätt ichs alleine auch nicht bekommen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2012)

*ggg* Sehr ausführliche Aufstellung 

Irgendwie muss ich grad an meine geliebte "Schrottkiste" (sie hieß wirklich so und ich war stolz drauf) denken...Ein Damenrad, das an allen Ecken klapperte und auf das trotzdem alle neidisch waren weil ich überall mit rumgegurkt bin und ich als einzige es nicht wie die anderen vorsichtig auf dem Boden ablegen musste, sondern es einfach noch im Abspringen fallen lassen konnte  orange mit Rostflecken


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin Mädels,
war gestern wohl mein Sporttag. Erst um 14 Uhr mit einer Freundin zum biken getroffen. Kleine Tour gemacht (25km). War sehr anstrengend, weil hier gehts ja immer bergauf bergab usw. 
Hab mir dann auch n Platten gefahren, ab da wars natürlich noch viiiiel anstrengender. Gott sei Dank hat mein Göttergatte nach *ausdrücklicher* Aufforderung gestern noch das Rad geflickt (während ich mich zum laufen verabredet hab). Bin dann gestern um 17 uhr noch mit ner Freundin zum laufen verabredet gewesen. Da wurden dann aber die Beine doch ein wenig schwer. Macht aber nix, ich brauch das schonmal.  Jetzt ist für heute aber Ruhe angesagt.
Meine Kids sind 12 und fast 11, die haben derzeit eine frühpubertäre Phase, und wollen nicht mehr mit mir biken oder wandern oder laufen oder so. Die hängen am liebsten mit ihren Freunden rum.

Für Sonntag bin ich zum wandern verabredet. 24 km auf dem Rothaarsteig stehen auf dem Plan. Lässt sich wandern eigentlich auch im Wp verwenden? Im Winter werde ich sicher häufiger wandern gehen.


Und bikende Chefs sind eigentlich ganz okay. Ende Juli hats mich mal schwer hingehauen (auf dem Weg zur Arbeit), da waren die Chefs schon sehr verständnisvoll. 
Andererseits muss ich mir immer irgendwelche Meisterleistungen von ihnen anhören, bei denen ich eh nicht mithalten kann. Ich bike, weils zu meinem Leben gehört, nicht, weil mein Leben davon abhängt. Und ich bike, weil ich, seit ich wieder richtig bike und laufe, viel gesünder bin (hatte vorher Bluthochdruck). 
So, das war glaub ich erstmal genug von mir, bis später mal


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Oktober 2012)

wow... ein beachtliches Sportpensum hattest du da gestern....

Ich würd vermuten, dass wandern (genauso wie mein strammes spazierengehen) als laufen gilt...


----------



## snowbikerin (9. Oktober 2012)

Uiuiui, übernimm dich jetzt nicht .. Die Leistungen brauchen wir dann demnächst! 

Aber das hört sich ja schonmal nach ner schönen Tagesplanung an!


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> war gestern wohl mein Sporttag. Erst um 14 Uhr mit einer Freundin zum biken getroffen. Kleine Tour gemacht (25km). War sehr anstrengend, weil hier gehts ja immer bergauf bergab usw.
> Hab mir dann auch n Platten gefahren, ab da wars natürlich noch viiiiel anstrengender. Gott sei Dank hat mein Göttergatte nach *ausdrücklicher* Aufforderung gestern noch das Rad geflickt (während ich mich zum laufen verabredet hab). Bin dann gestern um 17 uhr noch mit ner Freundin zum laufen verabredet gewesen. Da wurden dann aber die Beine doch ein wenig schwer. Macht aber nix, ich brauch das schonmal.  Jetzt ist für heute aber Ruhe angesagt.
> Meine Kids sind 12 und fast 11, die haben derzeit eine frühpubertäre Phase, und wollen nicht mehr mit mir biken oder wandern oder laufen oder so. Die hängen am liebsten mit ihren Freunden rum.
> ...



würde auch sagen, dass wandern zum laufen gehört  ende aus 
es geht ja am ende eh mehr um die eigene Motivation und sich gegenseitig zu pushen

morgen steht dann mein Sporttag an: fitti, RR Training und ne Runde das dicke Pferd bewegen  dafür habe ich jetzt 2 Tage Ruhe.
Am letzten WE habe ich Intervalltraining auf dem RR betrieben...man ich hasse es, aber leider gehört es wohl dazu wenn man DH und 4x Rennen fahren will


----------



## snowbikerin (9. Oktober 2012)

Rennen ?! Respekt. 

Ich seh schon, ich werd am wenigsten Punkte sammeln in unserem Team. Aber hauptsache ich mach mehr, als nix


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Rennen ?! Respekt.
> 
> Ich seh schon, ich werd am wenigsten Punkte sammeln in unserem Team. Aber hauptsache ich mach mehr, als nix



würde auch sagen: hauptsache man macht was  und man sollte sich vorallem wohl fühlen bei dem was man macht 
wieso schreibst du jetzt eigentlich prüfung? wir haben doch semesteranfang oder sehe ich dies falsch?


----------



## snowbikerin (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, nächste Woche. Mir ham aber in den Klausuren einmal 2 und einmal 6 Punkte gefehlt und so darf ich nochmal ran :/


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh, das is doof ... Wir drücken dann nächste Woche ganz doll die Daumen!!


----------



## snowbikerin (9. Oktober 2012)

Nein, nächste Woche gehts Semester los. Morgen und Freitag Klausur. Jeweils von 14-17 Uhr bitte Daumen drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Oktober 2012)

Aso...
Zu den Zeiten habbich keinen Unterricht, also geht das mit dem vollkonzentrierten Daumen drücken klar 
Wie lange musst du dann warten, bis du die Ergebnisse bekommst? Das warten hinterher find ich nämlich immer am schlimmsten...


----------



## snowbikerin (9. Oktober 2012)

Das hängt bei mir immer davon ab, wie die Klausur lief ^^
Bei der einen n paar Tage und bei der anderen mindestens ne Woche. Aber egal, wenn sie rum sind, kann ich endlich wieder mit freiem Kopf Radeln


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich schaff's manchmal, mir vor Prüfungen den Kopf freizuradeln... Wenn's steiler und wurzliger wird, ist's besser, über die Linie nachzudenken, als über den Lernstoff  Oder den ganzen Frust "durch die Füße in die Pedale leiten" 
Klappt aber leider nicht immer...
Viel Erfolg dir jedenfalls!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Oktober 2012)

Und? Wie isses gelaufen? Hat das Daumendrücken was gebracht?


----------



## snowbikerin (10. Oktober 2012)

Aufjedenfall besser als die erste, vom Gefühl. Tierischer Zeitdruck, vom schnell Schreiben krampfende Hand 
Ob bestanden, oder nicht und wenn bestanden, welche Note, hängt nun sehr stark davon ab, wie sie korrigiert wird. Ich berichte, wenn ich was weiß 

Und vielen Dank fürs Daumendrücken!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei?
Bin gerade nach München gezogen und hoffe der Name snowriders passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei?
Bin gerade nach München gezogen und hoffe der Name snowriders passt


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind leider schon zu fünft :/

Hoffentlich findest du noch ein Team!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2012)

Bestimmt!


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Oktober 2012)

So, die letzten Vorbereitungen für morgen und ab Sonntag dann endlich wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs!


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Oktober 2012)

Und gerade mal kurz gecheckt, obs schon den Zeitraum für den WP gibt. Und siehe da .... http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Oktober 2012)

Bild vom neuen Rad in meinem Benutzeralbum


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Bike 

Ich hoffe, ich kann nächstes WE auch wieder raus... nach zwei Wochen Erkältung... 
Wobei ich dieses WE eh nicht gefahren wär, wegen Festival...
Und wer weiß, vielleicht sind dann ja die Bikes beim Händler angekommen und ich kann ma ne Proberunde drehen...


----------



## snowbikerin (15. Oktober 2012)

Festival? Wo warste denn? 
Erkältung hab ich zum Glück hinter mir! Du hoffentlich jetzt auch ganz?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Oktober 2012)

Is fast vorbei, nur noch bissl Husten, aber bis zum WE sollte des weg sein... Hoffentlich bleibt's dann auch bei der einen Erkältung pro Winter wie sonst auch... 
Festival war's Metal-Invasion in Straubing (womit ich jetzt der Disqualifikation vermutlich wieder ein Stück näherrücke )


----------



## laterra (15. Oktober 2012)

wat nie im Leben - Metal gibt Extrapunkte 

Das ist so entspannend... morgens im vollen Pendlerzug Stöpsel in die Ohren und genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Oktober 2012)

*gg* Na da bin ich ja froh 

Aber ich vermeide trotzdem die Öffis... dann lieber Auto, Musik laut drehen und laut und schief mit"singen"


----------



## snowbikerin (16. Oktober 2012)

Nene, Metal geht schon in Ordnung. 
Bin zwar mittlerweile eher in das dunklere Elektronische und so Zeug abgewandert, aber für Metal wird man nicht verspottet


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück is ab morgen nachmittag Wochenende...
Und  bei dem schönen Wetter kommt hoffentlich nichts dazwischen, mal endlich wieder ne Runde zu drehen... wenn auch vermutlich nur im Schneckentempo und ner Zunge, die zwischen den Speichen hängt... Aber nach sowas fragt im WP dann ja wohl eh keiner


----------



## snowbikerin (19. Oktober 2012)

Nene


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe auch, das ich am Wochenende mal dazu komme, eine Tour zu drehen. Erstmal bin ich aber heute abend zum laufen verabredet. Gelaufen wird dann allerdings immer nur ne halbe Stunde. Mir gehts aber eigentlich auch nur darum, mit den Mädels zu laufen, und dabei zu quatschen ;-)
War diese Woche allerdings auch schon 3 x laufen (insgesamt knapp über 2 Stunden).


----------



## snowbikerin (19. Oktober 2012)

Das zählt ja dann wohl auch! 
Ich habs gestern mal wieder für ne Stunde ins Wasser geschafft und morgen früh gehts auch nochmal für n Ründchen aufs Rad!


----------



## laterra (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal unser Team beim WP gegründet. Ihr findet es unter "Ladies only - snowriders" - hoffe ich zumindest ^^
Ich bin inzwischen schon voll im Wintermodus und überlege seit gestern Abend ob ich heute nicht lieber laufen gehe. Das angenehme am Laufen ist gerade, dass ich jedes mal nen neuen persönlichen Streckenrekord aufstelle ;-) Das motiviert ungemein


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. Oktober 2012)

Geht aber doch erst am 01.11. los, oder?


----------



## laterra (21. Oktober 2012)

Äh ich hab jetzt 5.11. im Kopf. Aber das Team schon mal zu erstellen schadet ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (21. Oktober 2012)

nee, das denk ich auch nicht. neulich gings aber noch nicht .. wir finden uns schon zusammen


----------



## snowbikerin (21. Oktober 2012)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/71
hier der link direkt zu uns


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Oktober 2012)

jupp, letztens ging's noch nicht...

Ich hab auch das WE nicht viel gemacht, weils Wetter irgendwie nich war wie gemeldet, Männlein schwächelte auch... dafür warn wir heut im Nebel Swingolfen - also auch mehr als 2 Stunden an der frischen Luft 

Hoffentlich fängt der WP bald an, damit ich wirklich nen Grund hab nich drin bleiben zu dürfen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, 05.11. geht es los. Dann hab ich ja noch ne Woche zum ausruhen ;-)))


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich fänd 1.11. ja besser... dann könnt ich noch nen Teil Herbstferien mitnutzen zum Punktesammeln... so bleibt's erstmal beim biken am WE und spazierengehn unter der Woche


----------



## snowbikerin (21. Oktober 2012)

ich find den 5.11. besser, da ich das wochenende davor nicht zum biken kommen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Oktober 2012)

1.11. wäre schon cool, da hab ich nämlich langes Wochenende 
Aber egal, ich geh eh 3-4x die Woche laufen, und biken, solang das Wetter es für mich zulässt. 
Wie ist das denn mit wandern? Zählt das auch? Angenommen, ich wandere 6 Stunden durch die Gegend, soll ich mir da dann vielleicht 2 Stunden laufen aufschreiben?


----------



## snowbikerin (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist zwar von 2005, aber da stehts .. leider .. 

Sonst mal in das Forum "Winterpokal" posten und nachfragen, ob die Liste so noch aktuell ist ?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364&highlight=wandern


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Oktober 2012)

Hm... dann statt spazierengehen doch lieber die Skikes, die dann ja wohl als Skilanglauf gelten...


----------



## snowbikerin (23. Oktober 2012)

anscheinend .. 
 @Schnitte : du musst noch ins WP Team


----------



## Schnitte (23. Oktober 2012)

Huhu,
Sorry hab Ich total verpasst. Ich versuche heute Abend mich anzumelden.
Bin zurzeit wegen Heimweh etwas durch den Wind...


----------



## snowbikerin (23. Oktober 2012)

Ooh nein! Das hefällt ja garnicht 

Du hast ja noch bis zum 5.11. Zeit .. wollt nur, dass dus nicht vergisst. Bei Heimweh ist jeder entschuldigt! Kopf hoch!


----------



## Schnitte (23. Oktober 2012)

so ich wollte mich gerade eintragen, aber leider ist kein Button unter "Mitglied werden"
wie geht das denn? ich bin ein wenig verwirrt...mal wiede 

naja heimweh ist echt doof, aber wird schon gehen. freund und pferd sind in der heimat und ein paar fahrräder und ich sind hier. schon doof...aber das wird. ist ja nur für 2 jahre


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Oktober 2012)

Ohja, dass kenn ich... ich hab auch noch nen kleinen Rest Wochenend-Ehe vor mir, das ist ne Scheißsituation...
Hast du denn irgndwelche Kontakte in der neuen Heimat, die dich ein bissl ablenken können?? Wie oft fährt du denn zu Freund und PFerd??


----------



## Schnitte (23. Oktober 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ohja, dass kenn ich... ich hab auch noch nen kleinen Rest Wochenend-Ehe vor mir, das ist ne Scheißsituation...
> Hast du denn irgndwelche Kontakte in der neuen Heimat, die dich ein bissl ablenken können?? Wie oft fährt du denn zu Freund und PFerd??



na kontakte habe ich wenige, aber ich arbeite daran. durch dsas rad fahren lernt man viele leute kennen. das passt schon...aber die letzten 4 jahre habe iche s genossen, jeden abend mit meinem Liebsten zu verbringen. schon eine umstellung.
fahre eigentlich so gut wie jedes WE nach hause. Meist Donnerstag Abends bis Montag früh...das passt somit ganz gut...aber hart ist es trotzdem zurzeit noch...
zumal ich mich meistens nicht wirklich mit meinen kommolitonen idendifizieren kann. die meisten stehen auf Party machen und feiern und eher auf lernen, sport und fahrräder  trifft leider auch im Master auf Unverständnis von vielen -.-


----------



## snowbikerin (23. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, das mit den Interessenunterschieden kenn ich .. so unter den ganzen Physik-Nerds 
Hab aber nach knapp 2 Jahren hier einen guten Freundeskreis "normaler" Leute gefunden, wo man sich gegenseiten zum Lernen und Sport motiviert und aber auch mal Abends weggehen kann 
Beziehungsmäßig kenn ichs aktuell seit nem Jahr nur als Fernbeziehung .. es ist ok, aber öfter sehen wär schon schöner  .. naja, irgendwann bestimmt 

Und in unsere Runde: geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid .. Und da wir ja schon 3 sind, bei denen das so doof ist, ists ja schon nur noch für jede n drittel Leid 

Mit dem WP .. weiß ich nicht .. Ich glaub ich hab aufs Team geklickt, so dass ich quasi im Team war und konnte mich dann da anmelden ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja... "normale" Leute finden ist schwierig 

Ich hab irgendwie auf den Link oben geklickt und konnte da dann glaub ich direkt beitreten...


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2012)

beitreten geht leider gar nicht -.-
kann mich die teamchefin vielleicht einladen? gibts da eine möglichkeit. weiß nicht wieso das hier nicht klappt...


----------



## 4mate (24. Oktober 2012)

Winterpokal Buttons Fehlen Team beitreten


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2012)

super, danke =) dachte schon es liegt an mir


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2012)

Antrag gestellt  nun noch bestätigen und es geht los  freu mich schon


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Oktober 2012)

Jaaa... und mir is eingefallen, ich brauch nichmal die Skikes... hab hier in München ja nen Drahtesel (mehr ist's wirklich nicht - ich hock drauf, wie'n Affe aufm Schleifstein).
Aber wenn's egal ist, wie ich fahr, dann fahr ich halt damit die Isar entlang... auch wenn ich die Trails damit besser meide, zwecks Geklapper von Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger und Fahrradständer


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2012)

so wieder rein von meiner zweiten Enduro Tour in Jena. hach einfach schön hier  langsam komm ich auch die berge einigermaßen hoch *hehe
am sonntag war ich nach dem rennen vom samstag so platt, dass gar nicht mehr ging 
ich mag berge


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Oktober 2012)

Heute zum ersten Mal die Knipse mit auf Laufstrecke genommen. 
Dabei rausgekommen sind, wie ich finde, tolle Bilder, aber eine grottenschlechte Laufzeit.

























Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie schöööööön das Sauerland ist?


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2012)

bei euch war ja super wetter...bei uns war alles trüb. der Blick über die gesamte "Stadt" war bis auf wenige Häuser sehr beschränkt...selbst der übergroße Keksrollen Turm versank im Nebel 
sehr schöne Bilder  sieht nach einer sehr abwechslungsreichen Strecke aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist ne tolle Strecke. Die wird in Teilabschnitten immer mal wieder geändert, abgekürzt, verlängert usw. Waren jetzt nur 11km, aber weiter bin ich nach meiner unfreiwilligen Pause noch nicht wieder. Wird aber wieder. 
Wir hatten echt tolles Wetter die letzten Tage. Bin seit letzter Woche Samstag knapp 140km auf dem MTB gesessen und auch ne Menge (für mich gesehen) gelaufen.
Ich hoffe, es bleibt noch so. Freitag geh ich noch mal mit den Mädels laufen, und Samstag steht eine Wanderung an (ca. 21-24 km). 

Ich glaub, ich hab ADHS. Zumindest halten mich schon einige meiner Freunde für bescheuert, weil ich momentan jeden Tag Sport mache. Kennt ihr das Gefühl, das man jede Minute Sonne ausnutzen muss?
Ausserdem hatte ich letzte Woche und diese Woche Urlaub. Und da meine Kids zur Ganztagsschule gehen, bot sich diese Woche das Sportpensum halt an.


----------



## laterra (24. Oktober 2012)

hui schöne bilder - sorry dass ich mich gerade so wenig einbringe die wohnungssuche in köln hat echt nerven gekostet ^^ aber jetzt hab ich ne richtig schöne wohnung. und das beste: ich komme sowohl schnell nach bergisch gladbach, als auch nach solingen zum biken... yipieh! 

und der antrag wurde einstimmig angenommen von der monarchin


----------



## snowbikerin (26. Oktober 2012)

Hier wird sich Schritt für Schritt für die kalte Jahreszeit gewappnet. Gerade die neue Funtzel bestellt mit 1200 Lumen! Ist nun die billig China Variante, da Lupine einfach zu teuer ist für ne Studentin. 
Demnächst kommen noch ein paar zusätzliche Bekleidungssachen, vorallem noch eine weitere Winterradhose und schöne warme Handschuhe 

Wie seid ihr denn so ausgerüstet?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Oktober 2012)

lange Winterhose, lange Handschuhe und fleeceartige Trikots im Zwiebellook mit Windbreaker drüber...
Außerdem super: so ein Buff - den kann man dann nicht nur am Hals haben, sondern auch hochziehen und hat so unterm Helm auch was, was die kalte Luft vom Kopf abhält und vor allem die Ohren schützt...
Ne Stirnlampe brauch ich noch, damit ich auch mal abends fahren kann...

Mal schaun wie's morgen klappt - aber dem Wetterbericht nach kann ich morgen mal versuchen, dem Namen unseres Teams alle Ehre zu machen...
Noch besser, wenn ich endlich mal nen Testbike hätte... aber anscheinend sind die noch nicht an den Händler ausgeliefert... zumindest letzte Woche war's so....


----------



## snowbikerin (26. Oktober 2012)

So ein Mist! Aber du bist ja zum Glück im Besitz eines mit eigen Energie fahrbaren Untersatzes 
Buffs hab ich schon vor Jahren für mich entdeckt. Allerdings muss ich da glaub ich mal neue bestellen, die lässt man gerne mal liegen  (meistens natürlich auch noch die lieblings Buffs  )
Ich denk, Zwiebellook wird ganz groß geschrieben


----------



## Schnitte (26. Oktober 2012)

also ich bin auch im zwiebellook unterwegs. Wobei das Extrem biken bei -20 ° C vor 2 Jahren trotzdem nach hinten los ging. Die Packkombi fü arsch kalte tage: Beinlinge, darüber ne normale Polsterhose, dann eine richtige Winterradhose und ne shorts (für die coolness )
oben rum: thermo hemdchen, trikot mit armlinge, langarmtrikot und windbreaker...
dazu schöne fette winterhandschuhe und ne mollige mütze mit helm drüber  das ist aber wie gesagt die extreme wintervariante ab -10 °C abwärts ^^

heute war ich nur mit winterhöschen, shorts, kurzarmtrikot, langarmtrikot unterwegs. war bei 2°C ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Oktober 2012)

ohja... coolness wär toll... Ich hoff, meine lilane Platzangst passt über die Winterhose drüber... Ansonsten sinkt der lila-Anteil zu stark


----------



## Schnitte (27. Oktober 2012)

Du hast eine lila platzangst hose? Cool. Da kann kann ja nir neidisch werden 
Hab meinen 4xer mit lila akzenten verschönert


----------



## Schnitte (27. Oktober 2012)

so ich bin unserem team namen gerecht geworden, 6.00 Uhr morgens bei -1°C im Schneeregen trainiert. so jetzt reicht es aber auch...mir ist kalt...her mit den Tee


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. Oktober 2012)

War heute wieder wandern. Fast 25 km durch Schnee, war voll schööön. Das werde ich wohl diesen Winter öfter machen. Nur schade, das man sich wandern nicht im WP anrechnen kann. 

Bilder könnt ihr Euch gleich in meinem Album "Wanderung 27.10.2012" anschauen. Für Kritik und Tipps bzgl. der Bilder bin ich offen.


----------



## laterra (27. Oktober 2012)

Brrr ... um sechs Uhr morgens Sport treiben? Meinen Respekt hast du 

Und im Sauerland liegt schon Schnee? Bei mir in Düsseldorf war heute traumhaft trockenes goldenes Herbstwetter. Da war ich 5km Laufen.

So eine richtige Winterkombi hab ich noch nicht, aber was auf jeden Fall dazugehört ist das langärmlige Unterhemd von Aldi. Bin wirklich erstaunt dass so gut trocken hält. Und ansonsten werd ich einfach so viele Schichten übereinander basteln, dass das Wetter auszuhalten ist.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. Oktober 2012)

Jau, im Sauerland hats heute Nacht geschneit. Und das, nachdem ich am Dienstag noch bei 20° ne coole Biketour mit ner Freundin gemacht hab.
Aber schön wars heute. Um die 0° war prima Wanderwetter.


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Oktober 2012)

@laterra so ein weißes? oder hab ich das von lidl? ^^
bin mit den sachen von aldi/lidl bis jetzt total zufrieden!! 
bei mir gehts zum wp dann wieder richtig los mit radeln. 
zusätzlich steht ein bis zweimal die woche schwimmen mit ner freundin aufm plan.  das gibts jetzt schon seit zwei wochen und tut super gut. zudem machts tierisch spaß die nebendran plantschenden aquasport leute nass zu machen


----------



## laterra (28. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> @_laterra_ so ein weißes?



Ja genau, mit so feinmaschiger Netzstruktur. Sehr praktisch. Ich trau mich nur nicht es in die Waschmaschine zu stopfen, jetzt wo ich mal ein funktionierendes Funktionsteil hab  mal sehen wie lange die Geduld für die Handwäsche reicht


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Oktober 2012)

hmm dann lass uns das doch mal testen. meins war schon in der wäsche, rein aus prinzip, da ich oft das industriewaschzeug nicht vertrage .. ziehs demnächst dann auch mal an und schreib, obs funktioniert


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Oktober 2012)

hmm, dann lass uns das doch mal testen ..
ich habs noch vor dem ersten tragen in die waschmaschine gesteckt, das muss bei mir jedes kleidungsstück über sich ergehen lassen 
werd dann demnächst mal testen, obs trotzdem noch "funktioniert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2012)

Brrr... so, auch erste Tour mit "Schneekontakt". Das meiste war zwar schon weggetaut, aber von den Bäumen is was auf mich runtergefallen....

Aber ich hab gemerkt, dass ich meinen Zwiebel-Look noch optimieren kann... Ein neuer Windbreaker muss her und neue Handschuhe auch...
Optisch leider nicht, die Platzangst-Shorts über meiner langen Hose schaut relativ lächerlich aus, aber egal...


----------



## Schnitte (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja mit shorts über den langen Hosen hat ja nicht nur optisch was. Finde es wärmt die oberschenkel entsprechend  bin gestern mal ein kurzes Stück ohne gerollt und fand es echt unangenehm. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an mir. An den waden merke Ich kaum noch was


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Oktober 2012)

ok, im Winter kann es sein, dass das dann noch zusätzlich Wärme bringt, aber gestern hat meine lange Hose alleine noch gereicht, und wenn's dann knackig kalt wird, kommt eh noch die Skiunterwäsche dazu...


----------



## Schnitte (31. Oktober 2012)

so, heute das erste mal wieder aufn BigBike gesessen seit meinem Handbruch / Schulterverletzung. die ersten Abfahrten echt seltsam...liegt ganz anderds auf der Strrecke, dazu der Schnee und das Eis 
Aber am Ende ging es wieder ganz gut, wenn auch langsamer als vor dem Unfall. doch die Saison ist ja vorbei, nun ist eher wieder entspanntes Fahren und vorallem wieder fit werden angesagt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. Oktober 2012)

@Schnitte: Das wird schon wieder. Bist auf nem guten Weg. Die Schnelligkeit kommt bestimmt schnell wieder. 
 @Team: Ladies Only - Snowriders: Ich freu mich schon auf den WP. Hoffentlich lässt der Winter noch lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Schnitte (31. Oktober 2012)

joar, denke auch...zumal ja Off-Season ist. Heute ging es eher wieder darum mit dem Bike zurecht zu kommen, mögliche Blockaden auszumerzen und Spaß zu haben  alles 3 erfüllt  und dazu noch Schnee auf der Strecke...das war witzig 

freu mich auch schon auf das gemeinsame Punkte jagen  wird sicher ein spaß


----------



## snowbikerin (1. November 2012)

na davon geh ich doch aus und das ist ja auch der sinn des ganzen  
jetz hat mich doch tatsächlich nochmal ne erkältung erwischt .. hoffentlich ist die nächste woche weg!! 
lämpchen ist gestern gekommen .. damit wird die nacht zum tag!!!


----------



## Schnitte (1. November 2012)

was hast du dir feines bestellt?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. November 2012)

Ich muss ja sagen, ich mag es überhaupt nicht, im dunkeln zu biken, oder zu laufen. GsD lässt mein Job es ja zu, immer im hellen zu biken oder zu laufen. Ausserdem gilt es hier im Sauerland: Mountainbiker werden hier toleriert, sollten aber Rücksicht nehmen, und daher bitte abends nicht mehr im Wald rumgurken. Ich wusste das bis vor kurzem auch nicht, und dann hab ich mich mal mit einer Bikerin unterhalten, deren Mann Jäger ist. Und die hat mir Dinge klargemacht, über die ich vorher nieeee nachgedacht habe. Bspw. waren wir eigentlich auch zu spät dran. Es war ca. 20.15 Uhr, als wir auf dem Heimweg durch den Wald gebrettert sind. An einem Hochsitz vorbei, auf dem ein Jäger saß. Da meinte die Kollegin nur: "Der verteufelt uns jetzt. Jetzt, wo wir mit so viel Lärm hier vorbeigefahren sind, kann der nach Hause gehen. Hier lässt sich heute abend kein Stück Wild mehr blicken."
Auf meine Nachfrage meinte sie dann nur:"Du glaubst garnicht, was du hier mit deinem Bike unabsichtlich für einen Lärm veranstaltest. Das rappelt und klappert ohne Ende."

Und seit ich das weiss, versuche ich halt, Rücksicht zu nehmen.
aber das ist sicher auch von Gegend zu Gegend unterschiedlich. Wir hier im Sauerland sind sehr tolerant gegenüber den Bikern, weil wir halt auch vom Tourismus leben, und nicht mehr nur auf den Wintersport setzen können. Daher hat das Sauerland sich halt, wie ich finde, zu nem Hotspot in Sachen Wandern, Laufen, MTB usw. entwickelt. Sollte jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber ihr dürft das gern mal austesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (1. November 2012)

Son CREE Birnchen mit 1200 Lumen. Ziemlich hell, aber ich denk für den Straßenverkehr eher ungünstig .. Man möchte die Autofahrer ja auch nicht verblenden. Allerdings hat sie auch 3 Modi von ganz hell bis hin zu gemäßigt. Werd sie demnächst testen. Nuja .. ich hatte nicht vor super spät in den Wald zu fahren. Aber im Winter dämmerts ja schon recht zeitig und da übersieht man ja die Hälfte. Dass so ein Bike recht laut ist, ist nachvollziehbar. Außerdem denke man an knackende Äste, Laub, etc. Zähle mich auch eher zu den rücksichtsvollen Bikern. Ich erwarte Toleranz von anderen Waldnutzern, also muss ich ihnen selbige auch entgegenbringen. Nächste Anschaffung ist eine unauffällige Klingel.


----------



## Schnitte (1. November 2012)

also biken in der Nacht habe ich so noch gar nicht gemacht, mal davon abgesehen normal Fahrten von A nach B...
mit den Jägern klingt sehr verständlich. Denke der Trend "Nightride" wird denen auch nicht sonderlich viel Freude bereiten...

Was wirklich hilfreich wäre, wenn mal eine Art Kommunikation zwischen den Radlern, Wanderen, Jäger und anderen Waldnutzern statt finden würde. Finde es manchmal schade, dass einige Leute sich unnötig aufregen. Vieles könnte durch entsprechende Kommunikation wirklich problemlos gelöst werden...
Zumal man sich eines eingestehen sollte: Einschränkungen muss jeder Partei mal hinnehmen, solange diese nicht nur auf den Schultern einer einzelnen Partei ausgetragen werden, sollte dies akzeptiert werden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. November 2012)

Sooo, auch von nem kleinen "Ausritt" zurück.. sollte eigentlich nur ne Minirunde werden, um den kopfschmerzgeplagten Schweinehund zumindest ein bisschen in die Schranken zu weisen, aber sind doch ein paar Minütchen mehr und sogar ein paar Höhenmeterchen geworden... 
Bin erstaunt, wie gut ich in so nem seit Wochen Zustand (Kopfweh, lustlos, eigentlich seit 4 Wochen nur einmal gefahren) mittlerweile Strecken hochkomm, die ich noch anfang des Jahres nur mit dreimal anhalten und den Rest schieben oben mit hängender Zunge angekommen bin... 
Ich freu mich auf den WP, damit ich diesen Konditionszustand halten/verbessern kann über den Winter...


----------



## laterra (4. November 2012)

grmpf... ich hab mir auch pünktlich zum WP nen schnupfen eingefangen. tja sport oder nicht sport  ist wie ich finde immer eine schwierige entscheidung wenns nicht so richtig schlimm ist.

ob ich meinen umzug in 2 Wochen wohl als Krafttraining werten darf?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. November 2012)

Moin @all: Ich werde gleich noch mal n halbes Stündchen laufen gehen. 
Und morgen abend werd ich voraussichtlich mit meiner Freundin (wir haben uns erst durch das Laufen und Biken kennengelernt) eine neue Finnenbahn in unserer Nähe ausprobieren.

http://www.rothaararena.de/sommer/sportarten/finnbahn/

Das wird dann die erste Einheit für meinerseits für den WP. Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so...


----------



## Schnitte (4. November 2012)

laterra schrieb:


> grmpf... ich hab mir auch pünktlich zum WP nen schnupfen eingefangen. tja sport oder nicht sport  ist wie ich finde immer eine schwierige entscheidung wenns nicht so richtig schlimm ist.
> 
> ob ich meinen umzug in 2 Wochen wohl als Krafttraining werten darf?


 
erstmal gute Besserung  wird schon
für deinen Umzug trag dir alternative Sportart ein, treppensteigen ist immerhin ein Kraftakt für sich 

morgen werde ich, sofern es nicht regnet´, wohl zum ersten Nightride meines Lebens aufbrechen  chaka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (4. November 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> morgen werde ich, sofern es nicht regnet´, wohl zum ersten Nightride meines Lebens aufbrechen  chaka



woop,woop! na dann ganz viel spaß!
ich hoffe, ich schaff die woche so viel sport, wie ich gern würde. uni wird zur zeit immer mehr. jetzt hat mir ein prof noch ne mini zwischenprüfungen (davon gibt's 4 im Semester) und nen Vortrag am 21.11. eingeschoben. das geht natürlich vor, aber irgendwie lässt sich da bestimmt auch noch n bisschen sport reinmogeln 
erkältungstechnisch hab ich eigentlich nur nen husten und gelegentlich ein bisschen nase ^^ jetzt schnell tee kochen, Heizung hochdrehn, decke umwerfen und gesund werden!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. November 2012)

@snowbikerin: Gute Besserung, und dem vielen lernen ist wahrscheinlich die ein oder andere Sportpause zwischendurch auch mal förderlich.  So eine Sauerstoffdusche ab  und zu soll gut fürs Denkzentrum sein hab ich mal gehört. Geht mir auch immer so. Probleme oder Sorgen? Sport machen, sich verausgaben, den Kopf frei kriegen, und dann mit neuem Elan an die Sache wieder rangehen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

Das gleiche bei mir...
Bei mir steht auch die letzte Prüfungslehrprobe und dann die letzten Prüfungen an... Und ich freu mich, dass ich durch den WP zusätzlich motiviert bin, mich täglich mal vom PC loszueisen und ne sportive Pause zu machen...
Und die Nase läuft auch immer mal wieder...
 @snowbikerin: dann viel Erfolg bei den Prüfungen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

So, hab grad die ersten 2 Punkte auf meinem --- ääähm-... nennen wir's mal Fahrrad absolviert 
Schade, dass 15 Minuten Reifenaufpumpen nicht auch zählen  Naja... für den Winter wird das Ding hoffentlich taugen.
(Und nein, ich beziehe mich nicht auf das im Profil genannte Bike, sondern auf etwas unsägliches. Außerdem ist "Schrottkiste" keine anerkannte Marke  )


----------



## snowbikerin (5. November 2012)

danke, danke! 
vllt gibts morgen eine in den tag-start-runde .. je nach dem, was der husten sagt  @WarriorPrincess hauptsache fährt! 

und mädels!!!! wir sind aktuell auf rad 242. von mir aus können wir da gerne bleiben, front242 ist nämlich eine der lieblingsbands  (darf natürlich auch gern ein bisschen nach oben gehen)

ich bin grad nur zum einkaufen geradelt und das zählt absolut nicht .. jetzt noch fleißig sein und vielleicht gibts dann morgen die ersten punkte!

euch einen schönen abend!


----------



## Schnitte (5. November 2012)

so der erste Nightride meines Lebens ist vorbei...naja mein Licht war lächerlich
gibt es empfehlungen für eine gute Lampe?

Damit sind 11 Punkte für den WP eingefahren  Mittwoch geht es munter weiter


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

@Schnitte:  Top! Gleich so viele Punkte... Ich werd's unter der Woche nur auf die wenigen Pünktchen bringen, aber wie heißt's so schön... Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen... 

Nen Tipp für ne gute (Stirn-)Lampe nehm ich auch gerne...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. November 2012)

Ich hab eben auch mein erstes Pünktchen beigesteuert. War auf der neuen Finnenbahn laufen, eine halbe Stunde. Morgen werde ich maximal wohl radfahren, wenn überhaupt. Wenn ich mich aber fit fühle, werde ich wohl morgen mal ne Tempoeinheit laufen. Kommt drauf an, wie anstrengend das arbeiten morgen ist.


----------



## snowbikerin (5. November 2012)

also ich hab mir die hier geholt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170906824270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

mit kopfhalterung und auch was für den lenker dabei. ein bekannter findet sie top, ich habe sie noch nicht im dunkeln (draußen) getestet, aber im zimmer find ich sie mega hell!


----------



## Schnitte (6. November 2012)

fÃ¤hrt er damit nightride? der preis ist schon mal gut, will ehrlich gesagt keine 300 â¬ fÃ¼r ne Lampe ausgeben muss ich gestehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (6. November 2012)

ne, wollt ich nämlich auch nicht!
soweit ich weiß, fährt er, wenn ihm danach ist und somit auch nachts.
nur so als größenverhältnis: hab als sie angekommen ist aus jux mal in die nachbarschaft geleuchtet lol. Ich kann Entfernungen nicht so gut schätzen, aber das Haus an der nächsten Straße (ich denk mal so 70m Luftlinie) war hell! Und zwar so, dass da bestimmt noch was weiter geht  und hell ist sie wirklich! 
Heute morgen komm ich nicht zum radeln, der Zeit wegen und nach dem Aufstehen ist Husten immer etwas schlimmer. Kann aber evtl heut Abend mal Richtung Wald fahren und dann ein "Sichtweite-Foto" machen


----------



## Schnitte (6. November 2012)

oh das wäre großartig  der preis sagt mir defintiv zu, wenn sie wirklich so hell ist und man damit vernünftig nightride fahren kann, dann wird sich sofort gekauft


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2012)

Jepp, die Lampe ist wirklich mal interessant

So, heut warens nur grad eben die 30 Minuten, muss morgen definitiv die Strecke bissl verlängern oder so... 
Schad, dass 4x 10 Minuten Fußweg zur Schule/zurück nicht auch i-wie eingetragen werden können...


----------



## Schnitte (6. November 2012)

nach absprache mit einem bekannten habe ich mal diese lampe bestellt http://www.amazon.de/Stirnlampe-Kop...n-Ladegerät/dp/B007NG4B0O/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2
falls es nicht geht, wird sie zurück gesendet  bin aber recht optimistisch. die Akku Leistung wird wohl die große Frage sein...


----------



## snowbikerin (6. November 2012)

müsste die sein, die ich auch habe .. die tun sich alle recht wenig  
ich schaffs heut leider doch nicht in den wald .. schwimmbad haut auch nicht hin, steht aber für do aufm plan


----------



## Schnitte (6. November 2012)

weißt du wie der akku hält? bei voller stufe? 
eventuell müsste ich mir dann noch einen zweiten akku besorgen für stundenlange nightrides


----------



## snowbikerin (6. November 2012)

da ich das noch nicht getestet habe, nein .. 
ich meine aber mal was von 2 1/2 - 3 Std. gehört zu haben ..


----------



## Schnitte (7. November 2012)

so wieder fleißig pünktchen gesammelt  es geht voran 
und langsam komme ich auch die berge hoch...naj die betonung liegt auf langsam


----------



## snowbikerin (7. November 2012)

fleißig, fleißig!
ich bin immer noch am husten und naseputzen .. 
morgen abend gehts aber definitiv ins schwimmbad (ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr, keinen sport zu machen und will ja auch endlich mal n paar pünktchen machen! ) und am wochenende gehts dann auch mal mit dem radl raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (7. November 2012)

übernimm dich nicht wenn du krank bist, dass kann nah hinten los gehen


----------



## snowbikerin (7. November 2012)

deswegen fahr ich ja auch heute nicht in den wald


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. November 2012)

@ snowbikerin: Dann weiter gute Besserung!

@ Schnitte: Fleißig, fleißig!!

Ich hab heut nichts gemacht, weil ich zuviel für morgen und die Prüfung am Dienstag vorbereiten muss und nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich erst noch meinen Drucker lahmgelegt hatte, hat dann die Panik über die Lust auf die Radl-Pause gesiegt...  Morgen auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs, also gibt's erst Freitag wieder Punkte von mir


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. November 2012)

Eben ein Stündchen gelaufen. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Wenn ich mir die Punkte im Winterpokal so ansehe, frag ich mich, wie machen die das alle. Aber egal, ich hab halt Haushalt, Job, und Kids, und deswegen bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht in den vorderen Reihen zu finden. Trotz allem machts Bock und motiviert.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. November 2012)

Ich kann dich verstehen... ich würd die Punkte vermutlich nichtmal im Urlaub zusammenbringen... Und anders als mit Urlaub kann ich mir solche Punkte nicht erklären...
Aber wie du schon sagst... Motivation ist alles und der Rest ist halt Realität


----------



## snowbikerin (8. November 2012)

fand die zeiten auch krass. mir sind dann noch bikeguides eingefallen .. 
hier gibts nen herben rückschlag .. atmen durch die nase ist seit heute morgen absolute fehlanzeige .. also muss der sport wohl doch tatsächlich nich etwas warten -.-

was ist denn mit @laterra ? umzug gut überstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (8. November 2012)

ich denke die Kanditaten, welche 100 Punkte in 2 Tagen abreißen, sind eh alles Betrüger  hier geht es doch um nichts. Man motiviert sich selber und das wars 
  @snowbikerin
ohje, dass klingt nicht gut. gute Besserung kann ich nur sagen

so heute wurde übrigens meine Lampe verschickt, hoffe dass diese bis Samstag bei mir ist und dann gehts rund aufn Trail in der Nacht 
wenn ich nachher wieder in meine Heimat zurück kehre warten auch schon 2 neue Brillen auf mich. Eine durchsichtig für die Dunkelheit und eine mit orangen Gläsern für Regen und Schnee  dazu noch neue Überschuhe. Der Herbst darf kommen (obwohl er ist ja schon lange da....)


----------



## laterra (8. November 2012)

moinmoin! nee mein umzug ist erst nächstes wochenende. aber im moment quäle ich mich auch mit einer halbgaren erkältung rum. zu wenig um nicht zur arbeit zu gehen und zuviel um sport zu treiben 
da müsst ihr wohl erst mal unsere fahne hochhalten


----------



## snowbikerin (9. November 2012)

bis jetzt machen die drei das wunderbar! ich bin ja auch noch ein bisschen erkältungs und zeitmangel geplagt aber heute abend will und muss ich mal ne runde fahren .. vorhin winterhandschuhe gekauft und die müssen getestet werden 
nehm dann auch mal das lämpchen mit und mach bilder


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. November 2012)

So, hab heut meine Runde gedreht und wieder ein paar Pünktchen geholt - der Kopf is wieder frei und das Bike dreckig. Herrje, das maht Spaß, im Herbst den Berg runterzufahren und dann unten die entsetzten Gesichter der spazierengehenden Leute zu sehen, wenn man schlammverdreckt an denen vorbeifährt


----------



## laterra (9. November 2012)

die haben wahrscheinlich angst dass du sie mit schlamm bespritzt  

so und bei mir wirds langsam besser - morgen steht mal wieder ein bißchen bewegung an


----------



## snowbikerin (9. November 2012)

@laterra: top!  @Schnitte: gerade im WP gesehen, deine Lampe ist schon gestern gekommen? bin sie jetzt auch gerade zum ersten mal gefahren und bin echt zufrieden .. bin zwar nur ein kurzes stück durch den wald (war mir dann alleine doch zu dunkel ^^ .. jaa, ich bin ein oberschisser), aber so auf der straße hat sie super dienste geleistet. da ich sie am lenker montiert hatte, fehlt das licht halt, wenn man eine kurve fährt .. also vielleicht kommt da dann demnächst noch ein helmlämpchen zur unterstützung zu .. eine solche würde ich auch für trails etc empfehlen .. ansonsten echt klasse! schön hell und schilder sieht man bestimmt 700m weiter (wenigstens leuchten, auch wenn man sie nicht erkennen kann) und generell reflektoren sind sehr weit sichtbar!
also ich bin damit für das geld aufjedenfall total zufrieden!
hab dann nun auch meine ersten pünktchen beigetragen 
und schnitte: übertreib ma nich so  mega, was du alles an sport machst


----------



## Schnitte (9. November 2012)

Also die lampe ist top  preis passt. Werde mir die sicher noch mal holen, damit ich eine auch am kopf habe 

Noch halte ich die füße still mit dem sport  bin ein kleiner suchti, vorallem nach der Prüfungszeit gehts dann los 
Nach der saison ist ja vor der saison  sind ja einige Rennen 2013 in planung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. November 2012)

Wann is die Prüfungszeit bei dir vorbei?
Ich hab jetzt noch 4 Wochen mit Lernerei und Zeuch vor mir, danach werd ich mir auch öfters mal die eine halbe oder ganze Stunde mehr gönnen...
Aber was machst du dann noch mehr??? Bist du dann nur noch sportlich unterwegs??


----------



## Schnitte (9. November 2012)

die prüfungszeit ist erst ende Februar, bis dahin kann ich noch ein wenig durch die Berge rollern 
nach der prüfungszeit lass ich die uni, uni sein und fahre dann ganz gerne mal richtig lange rennrad runden. also mal 3-5 h und 100-200 km  aber auch nicht täglich. 
bzw. habe ich im winter immer mal ne phase dass ich extrem auf krafttraining abgehe und das durch unterschiedlichste trainingsmethoden und bis zu 2 mal täglich durchziehe...
aber irgendwie ist das das einzige was mir den kopf frei macht.
mein pferd hilft mir natürlich auch viel dabei, wenn es mich nicht gerade ärgert


----------



## Schnitte (10. November 2012)

och nööö, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. seit gestern abend fühle ich mich trem erschlagen. die 60 min. biken waren huete mega anstregend, obwohl es nur flach war und mein pferd und ich fanden auch nicht zusammen...
jetzt sitze ih auf der couch, lerne ein wenig für die Uni und hoffe, dass ich morgen wieder etwas fitter bin und der frosch in meinem hals sich dann auch hüpfend verabschiedet...
somit fällt sauna und sport heute flach, sicher ist sicher
montag steht immer nightride auf dem plan und ein möglicher mitbewohner kommt zur wohnungsbesichtigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (10. November 2012)

dann mal alles gute für den mitbewohner und natürlich, dass die erkältung nicht richtig ausbricht!
hier gehts hoffentlich morgen früh zum schwimmen (wenn wir heute nicht zu lange lernen) und montag dann vor der uni radeln!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. November 2012)

Hab ab nächste Woche einen Stilverbesserungs-Kurs in Schwimmen gebucht. Kann ich das dann auch immer als Einheit rechnen? Ist immer eine 3/4 Stunde.


----------



## Schnitte (10. November 2012)

klar, sport ist sport  warum sollte der kurs nicht als solches zählen?
dann mal viel Spaß dabei
was wird denn am stil verbessert?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. November 2012)

Ich hoffe, alles wird am Stil verbessert. Kann halt nur das normale Brust- und Rückenschwimmen, und das noch nicht mal wirklich gut. Das heisst, wenn ich auf zeit schwimme, dann vergeude ich jede menge Zeit mit meinem unsauberen Stil. Und das stört mich schon seit Jahren. Meine Kids haben einen Schwimmkurs gemacht, und schwimmen richtig gut, und ich krebse da immer so rum. 
Ausserdem hoffe ich, das ich Kraulschwimmen lerne. Und danach werde ich hoffentlich auch mal endlich GERNE Schwimmen gehen. Bis jetzt wars immer ein eher lästiges Übel.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird.


----------



## snowbikerin (11. November 2012)

Also wenn es jetzt ein StilLverbesserungskurs wäre (das hab ich nämlich erst gelesen ) dann würde das vielleicht nicht als alternativ Sport zählen. Aber so schwimmst du ja richtig Bahnen, also passt das meiner Meinung nach 

Hier gehts auch gleich ins Schwimmbad. Ick freu mir!


----------



## laterra (11. November 2012)

Yiepieeh mein erster Punkt im Winterpokal 

... und es würde mich nicht mal wundern wenn es einen Sti*ll*verbesserungskurs gäbe


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. November 2012)




----------



## Schnitte (12. November 2012)

so nachdem ich von 8-17 uhr Uni hatte, war eine Runde mit dem MTB echt nötig. nun geht es mir gleich viel besser 
gleich kommt einer zum wohnungsbesichtigen...bin gespannt wie er so ist


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. November 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Besichtigen-lassen...
Bei mir war heut nich der Nerv zum biken da... ich denk mal, ich tob mich dann morgen aus - entweder vor Freude oder zum Frustabbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (12. November 2012)

so der Besichtigende ist nun gegangen.
Sehr nett und wir haben uns gut unterhalten. Ein Restrisiko bleibt wohl immer. Morgen kommt noch ein Mädel und dann mal weiter sehen...man ich bin mir echt unsicher. Nach meiner letzten WG Erfahrung fällt es mir wirklich schwer zu entscheiden...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. November 2012)

Kann ich verstehen... wir haben uns diesmal auch ne sehr ... komische... Mitwbewohnerin ruasgepickt... fängt um 5 Uhr morgens das spülen an (sie hat dafür Ärger mit mir bekommen)...

So, gestern hat's nichtmal zum Frust abstrampeln gereicht, war nur pure Lethargie... aber wenn ich mir Schnittes Punktevorsprung anschau, muss ich da dringend was tun


----------



## Schnitte (14. November 2012)

5 uhr morgens spülen? arg, hatte die gute nichts besseres zutun? Beispielsweise schlafen...das geht ja mal gar nicht...

so gestern waren noch 2 weitere Besichtigerinnen da. Beide sehr nett, würde ganz gut passen.
Nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl...fällt mir wirklich schwer...

punktevorsprung...naja bei meinem RR Team bin ich ganz hinten  aber die Rennradler haben eh alle nen Knall, bei Sonnenschein sich 3 h auf die Rolle setzen nur weil es draußen gerade mal 0° C sind...crazy...dann lieber 1-2 h schön in die Natur raus als langweiliges rollentraining


----------



## snowbikerin (14. November 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> dann lieber 1-2 h schön in die Natur raus als langweiliges rollentraining



aber sowas von!

bei mir gibts heute keinen sport. nachdem ich gestern morgen krafttraining gemacht hab und abends noch schwimmen war, macht sich ein ausgereifter muskelkater bemerkbar, an stellen, die ich bewusst nicht mal beansprucht habe  
naja .. schwimmen war allerdings ein voller erfolg! dafür, dass ich bis vor 4 wochen nur mit kopf über der wasseroberfläche schwimmen konnte, läufts echt gut! eine freundin, mit der ich immer zusammengehe, war früher rettungsschwimmerin, bringt mir gescheite technik bei und zieht völlig entspannt ihre kraulbahnen. da ich gestern die kontaktlinsen vergessen hatt und nichts gesehen hab (haha) musste ich da wohl oder übel mit brustschwimmen mithalten (kraulen läuft noch nicht so flüssig), was dann doch auch recht erstaunlich ging. dafür merk ichs dann heut 
ich denk freitag gehts wieder aufs radl. ein paar punkte holen. immer diese 2 pünktchen für alternatives.. da kommt man ja zu nix


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. November 2012)

Gerade erst mal wieder ein Stündchen gelaufen. Radfahren kommt bei mir derzeit echt zu kurz. Morgen nachmittag wieder arbeiten, und dann morgen Abend wieder Schwimmen. Freitag wieder laufen, und dann an meinem freien Wochenende mal schauen was so kommt.


----------



## snowbikerin (14. November 2012)

hört sich nach nem ausgeklügelten plan an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (14. November 2012)

richtig kraulen würde ich auch super gern können...aber wie das so ist mit der Zeit 
aber daumen hoch dafür dass es voran geht  das motiviert einen immer noch doppelt

ich war gerade eben ne lockere enduro runde fahren. nach 1,5 h meinten meine mitfahrerinnen, dass sie schluss machen, daraufhin bin ich alleine wieder den Berg hoch. Großartig bei diesem Wetter. Und langsam wirds auch mit dem Bergauf fahren besser


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. November 2012)

Ohje, Planänderung fürs Wochenende: Von Freitag auf Samstag nacht arbeiten, dann Samstag erstmal pennen, und dann hoffentlich noch n Stündchen Biken, und Sonntag nochmal laufen gehen. 
Kann aber auch sein, das sich das je nach Tagesform nochmal ändert. 
Hatte am Montag das erste Mal den Stilverbesserungs-Kurs im Schwimmen. War ganz schön anstrengend. Beinschlag geübt. Oh je, oh je, ich habs geschafft, rückwärts zu schwimmen, obwohl es vorwärts gehen sollte. Echt voll anstrengend. Freu mich aber schon auf die nächste Einheit morgen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. November 2012)

Nabend Mädels 
komm grad wieder von meinem Schwimmkurs. Am Montag haben wir ja erstmal Beinschlag für Kraulschwimmen geübt, das haben wir heute nochmal wiederholt. Dann haben wir den Armschwung geübt, und dann Kraulen, erstmal ohne Atmung, dann hinterher mit Atmung. 
Total cool, und irre, wie schnell man plötzlich vorankommt. Die Atmung ist das schwerste, aber ich denke, das ist ne reine Übungssache. Die Trainerin ist voll okay, und meine zwei Leidensgenossen sind auch voll okay. 
Leute, ich lerne kraulen, dabei dachte ich immer, bei mir wäre in dieser Hinsicht Hopfen und Malz verloren. Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so. Das ist das erste Mal, das ich am Schwimmen richtig Spass habe. 
Und was ich da erst nächstes Mal beim Sportabzeichen für Zeiten mit rausholen kann, Wahnsinn. 
Voll genialer Kurs, echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## snowbikerin (15. November 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels
> komm grad wieder von meinem Schwimmkurs. Am Montag haben wir ja erstmal Beinschlag für Kraulschwimmen geübt, das haben wir heute nochmal wiederholt. Dann haben wir den Armschwung geübt, und dann Kraulen, erstmal ohne Atmung, dann hinterher mit Atmung.
> Total cool, und irre, wie schnell man plötzlich vorankommt. Die Atmung ist das schwerste, aber ich denke, das ist ne reine Übungssache. Die Trainerin ist voll okay, und meine zwei Leidensgenossen sind auch voll okay.
> Leute, ich lerne kraulen, dabei dachte ich immer, bei mir wäre in dieser Hinsicht Hopfen und Malz verloren. Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so. Das ist das erste Mal, das ich am Schwimmen richtig Spass habe.
> ...



HURRAAA!! das hört sich ja richtig prima an! das freut mich für dich!!!
du machst nächstes mal dann schon dein sportabzeichen??? hochachtung!

ich war gerade auch wieder schwimmen, mit der rettungsassistentin und kraulen käuft auch bei mir langsam besser. habe mittlerweile erkannt, dass ich nicht sofort untergehe, wenn ich mich mal etwas weniger bewege 

 @Schnitte: "Unter dem Motto: wir verfahren uns nicht, wir sammeln Kilometer" ist ja mal eine geile Aussage!! da du ja aber punkte eingetragen hast, nehme ich an, dass du den weg nach hause gefunden hast?! 

euch einen schönen abend


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. November 2012)

Sportabzeichen hab ich schon. Allerdings musste ich mich dort immer schon beim Schwimmen abmühen. Nächstes Jahr dann ja nicht mehr. Da kann ich dann ja Kraulschwimmen (behaupte ich mal).  Und da werde ich dann auf jeden Fall eine bessere Zeit rausholen. Hab mir nämlich vorgenommen, weiterhin zu üben. 

Wenns gleich richtig hell ist, werd ich mal wieder ein wenig laufen gehen. Laufen steht bei mir derzeit vorrangig, weil ich dieses Jahr wieder den Silvesterlauf von Werl nach Soest mitlaufen möchte.
Da freu ich mich schon total drauf.


----------



## Schnitte (16. November 2012)

sportabzeichen, was bedeutet dies genau? Ich kenne diese Schwimmabzeichen noch mit Bronze, Silber und Gold. Ist das das Gleiche oder liege ich falsch?
Erstmal Respekt zu deiner Leistung beim Schwimmen. Mir wurde als Kind immer nachgesagt, dass ich afugrund meines breiten Kreuzes gute Voraussetzungen hätte, aber der Sport hat mich nie gereizt  Kraulen habe ich damals auch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese würde es mich schon motivieren mal so einen Kurs zu machen 
 @snowbikerin
im Dunkeln und bei tiefsten Nebel habe ich dann endlich den Weg nach unten gefunden...ich hatte echt Panik zwischen durch. Bin heute das erste Mal alleine los geradelt und wollte den Weg von gestern nochmal fahren. Dabei muss man sich an Wanderzeichen orientieren. Doch dabei habe ich so manches übersehen. 6 mal verfahren und am ende riesen Angst in Nebel und Dunkelheit...was für eine Runde. Aber nun geht es mir wieder gut. Musste dann ersmal Schoki her zur Beruhigung 
 @Dumbledoore1005
wohnst du bei Werl oder Soest? Meine Schwiegermuddi in Spee/Perwoll wohnt dort nämlich auch. Zu Weihnachten bin ich mal wieder Vorort, da könnte man ja vielleicht mal zusammen ne Runde laufen oder sich kennen lernen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. November 2012)

@ Schnitte: Sportabzeichen ist nicht nur Schwimmen. Man muss laufen, springen, werfen, Schwimmen, Radfahren usw. Je nach Alter ist dann gestaffelt, welche Leistungen man dann vollbringen muss, und wenn man das dann geschafft hat, bekommt man das Sportabzeichen. Das ist in meinem Alter jedes Jahr wieder so ein Beweis dafür, das man doch noch nicht soooo unfit ist. Ausserdem machts Spass, es sind nette Leute dabei, und man macht auch mal was anderes an Sport.

Und nein, ich wohne nicht in der Nähe von Werl oder Soest. Das ist von mir noch mal ca. 1 Stunde entfernt. Aber das ist von mir aus der nächste Silvesterlauf. Wohne in der Schmallenberger Gegend. Der hiesige Leichtathletikverein setzt immer einen Bus ein, und mit dem und vielen netten Leuten fahre ich dann wieder mit ein paar Freundinnen dort hin und lauf da rum. Stimmung super, Orga stimmt, alles bestens.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. November 2012)

oha Schmallenbergvirus  *duckundweg*...


----------



## laterra (16. November 2012)

Wir haben glaube ich in der Schule auch einmal im Jahr so ein Sportabzeichen machen können/müssen. Ist das das gleiche?

Puuhhhh - so ein Umzug ist echt anstrengend.. bin völlig geschafft vom heutigen Tag, dabei steht alles noch in der alten Wohnung 
Und wer zur Hölle hat diesen ganzen Kram in meine 1 Zimmer Wohnung gepackt???  

Dafür war ich heute morgen ein Stündchen Radfahren und hab erstaunt festgestellt, dass es sich bei 5 C° noch ganz gut aushalten lässt. Vielleicht sollte ich mir eure Lampendiskussion noch mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. November 2012)

@greenhorn-biker: Genau, wir haben den Schmallenberg-Virus hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (17. November 2012)

Schmallenbergvirus? Klärt mich doch mal bitte auf!
Hier viel der Sport die letzten beiden Tage aus, aber morgen wird wieder geschwommen. Dafür muss ich aber mittlerweile auch nur noch relativ selten Naseputzen und der Husten ist auch viel besser! was zwei Tage aussetzen doch bringen können 
Nächste Woche ist dann der Vortrag. Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. Bin gespannt, wies dann wird. Auf die Vorbereitungsbesprechung gabs aufjedenfall nur ne 2.0 .. Aber, er meinte, ich könnt mich im Vortrag steigern ^^ hoffen wirs mal


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. November 2012)

Als *Schmallenberg-Virus*  (SBV) wird ein dem Akabane-Virus sehr nahe verwandtes Virus bezeichnet,  das 2011 bei erkrankten Rindern in Deutschland festgestellt wurde.




Schmallenberg hat sich darüber ein wenig aufgeregt.


Hab mir diese Woche eine Schwimmbrille und Flossen zugelegt, und freu mich auf meine nächste Schwimmeinheit. Hoffentlich ist morgen einigermassen gescheites Wetter, dann gibt es hoffentlich mal wieder eine kleine Bikeeinheit.


----------



## snowbikerin (18. November 2012)

aaahja  vielen dank für die aufklärung! 

mädels .. ich verzweifel an dem thema .. bis auf eine kleinigkeit hab ich soweit alles verstanden, aber diese kleinigkeit entscheidet über sieg und niederlage im vortrag 
ich hoffe darauf, dass ich morgen in der uni jemanden finde, der mir das letzte stückchen erklären kann, internet hilft da leider auch wenig weiter .. 

hier wird jetzt noch ein bisschen zum rest gepowert und das gehts ne runde schwimmen. habe mir neulich auch eine neue schwimmbrille zugelegt und sie möchte unbedingt getestet werden .. ich höre sie schon ganz laut rufen! 

ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. November 2012)

Dann viel Erfolg morgen!!

Ich hatte auf jeden Fall ein schönes WE, da mich meine Family (Eltern, Oma, und Schwester mit Nichte) für ein paar Tage besucht haben... Da kam zwar leider das biken zu kurz, aber sowas muss auch mal sein 

Und heut hatte ich dafür dann ja wieder Zeit... Und ich musste mir erstmal ne neue Brille bestellen, weil ich bisher nur ne Sonnenbrille hab... Bin dann heut zum Teil ohne gefahren, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das einzige Stückchen Dreck, das mir vom Reifen entgegenflog, genau im Auge landete und ich ne fast-blind-Bremsung machen musste 

Als nächstes brauch ich vermutlich doch neue Winterhandschuhe... Irgendwie komm ich nicht so gaz mit meinen klar...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (18. November 2012)

Leider sportfreies Wochenende vorbei. Gestern nach der Arbeit war ich zu fertig, um noch Sport zu machen. Dann musste ich auch noch Taxi Mama spielen. 
Heute hat das Wetter nicht mitgespielt. Gegen ein bisschen Regen hab ich ja nix, aber nicht den ganzen Tag. 
Als ich mich mit dem Wetter abgefunden hatte, hab ich mit meiner Family MIB 3 geguckt. Toller Film.
Morgen früh vielleicht ne Runde laufen, morgen nachmittag arbeiten, und morgen abend Schwimmen. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Schnitte (19. November 2012)

@snowbikerin
viel Erfolg für deinen Vortrag 
du machst das schon


----------



## snowbikerin (19. November 2012)

Danke!
Ein Problem hab ich vorhin selbst gelöst, in dem ich eine Quelle mal wirklich gelesen hab. Hatte den Text bestimmt schon 10 mal offen und hab immer gedacht, dass was anderes beschrieben wird ^^   
Naja, also bis jetzt doch auf nem guten Weg


----------



## Schnitte (19. November 2012)

und wie lief dein Vortrag nun? hoffe doch gut


----------



## snowbikerin (19. November 2012)

Ist erst Mittwoch 
werde dann Bescheid geben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (20. November 2012)

achso, ganz umsonst daumen gedrückt. na gut, mittwoch dann


----------



## snowbikerin (21. November 2012)

Mädels: 1,7!
Danke fürs Daumendrücken!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. November 2012)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. November 2012)




----------



## snowbikerin (21. November 2012)

Danke, danke 
Wurd mit ner schönen Abendrunde am Main entlang besiegelt, was dem Team noch ein paar mehr Punkte eingebracht hat


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. November 2012)

Wär cool, wenn meine Prüfungen in 1,5 Wochen genauso erfolgreich sind und ich mich dann mit ausgiebigeren Wochenendtouren belohnen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (21. November 2012)

Daumen hoch für diese tolle Leistung. 
In 3 Wochen steht dann eine Prüfung bei mir an...erst Prüfung im Master...ich bin gespannt


----------



## snowbikerin (21. November 2012)

das wird schon!!!
außerdem, wenn wir dann alle für euch die daumen drücken, dann kann das ja nur was werden!


----------



## Schnitte (23. November 2012)

gestern wieder Nightride und endlich haben sich meine Beine an die Berge gewöhnt  endlich kam ich mit meinem überdimensionierten Enduro den Berg hoch  das war ein großartiges Gefühl
Trotzdem hätte ich gern ein AM Hardtail, aber da fehlt das geld um was neues aufzubauen


----------



## Zoda (23. November 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> gestern wieder Nightride und endlich haben sich meine Beine an die Berge gewöhnt  endlich kam ich mit meinem überdimensionierten Enduro den Berg hoch  das war ein großartiges Gefühl
> Trotzdem hätte ich gern ein AM Hardtail, aber da fehlt das geld um was neues aufzubauen



Genau, Gestern und nich Heute, das war der 22te und nich der 23te an dem wir gefahren sind. Buchhaltung is schon schwierig, gell... 
Wenn das mit dem bergauf noch nen bissel besser klappt und wir mal am Tag unterwegs sind, zeig ich dir auch das das Enduro nich ganz so überdimensioniert is wie du denkst. Auserdem, man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben...


----------



## Schnitte (23. November 2012)

@Zoda
du bist auch überall, wa 
habe den Eintrag korrigiert, weißt doch ich werd nüch jünger  einer alten Dame darf man das Verzeihen


----------



## Zoda (23. November 2012)

@Schnitte 

ja, und wenn man so die doppelten bücher überprüft fällt einem auf das die sich nicht gleichen, das mit dem schummeln bei RR news musst du noch weng üben


----------



## snowbikerin (27. November 2012)

schummeln kann ja jeder 

määdels .. ich werd die nächste zeit wenig punkten  uni raubt grad mega viel zeit und ab nächster woche kommt auch noch n praktikum dazu .. da hätt ich gerne tage mit 36 stunden mindestens  
euch aber viel erfolg beim punkten und hier mitlesen werd ich natürlich auch !
wünsch euch schonmal für eure prüfungen ganz viel erfolg! und drück alle daumen! postet doch noch, wann genau sie sind


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. November 2012)

Ich punkte auch nur sporadisch am WE.
Aber nach nächstem Montag (Erweiterungsfach) und Donnerstag (Rest) ist der Druck dann endlich vorbei...
Dir dann viel Durchhaltevermögen und nicht zuviel Stress beim Praktikum... kommen auch weider bessere Zeiten!!


----------



## laterra (27. November 2012)

na da wünsch ich euch beiden mal möglichst effizientes pauken ;-)

bei mir ist der umzug endlich komplett abgeschlossen. und seit gestern hab ich wieder internet ... yeeehaa!


----------



## Schnitte (28. November 2012)

in 3 Wochen steht dann auch meine erste Prüfung im Master an. Bin mal gespannt. Aber ohne Sport würde ich durchdrehen. Gestern Unitag von 8-20 Uhr. Vor der letzten Veranstaltung erstmal auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und Glühwein getrunken  da war die Vorlesung dann sehr erheiternd  vorallem wenn man nur selten mal Alkohol trinkt 
 @_laterra_ 
hast du dich denn schon eingelebt?

P.S.: um keine falschen Vermutungen aufkommen zu lassen. Ich habe nicht geschummelt und werde nicht schummeln. Bei RR-News ist mir nur ein Fehler beim Eintragen unterlaufen der korrigiert wurde  alle Sporteinheiten wurden in dieser Form ausgeführt wie es drin steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (28. November 2012)

Lol ich glaub da gibt es verdächtigere Kandidaten, denen man schummeln zutrauen würde... Roy_Baer scheint nur noch auf dem Rad zu schlafen 

Joa, ach in Köln ist das mit dem Einleben nicht so schwierig. Zum einen ist der Kölner an sich schon mal sehr herzlich und entspannt, sodass ich mich sofort wohlgefühlt hab; und zum anderen hab ich ja vorher in Düsseldorf gelebt, das heißt der Freundeskreis bleibt bestehen. 
Und meine Wohnung ist auch toll - freu mich richtig und bin am Planen was ich wo hin stelle und noch so verändere.

Heute war ich das erste Mal hier am Rhein laufen. Hab gleich mal im Dunkeln meinen Umkehrpunkt verpennt und bin die Hälfte mehr gelaufen als geplant


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. November 2012)

Von Düsseldorf nach Köln, und das ohne Probleme?? Das sollen wir glauben?


----------



## laterra (28. November 2012)

ich bin ja keine "eingeborene" die ganzen scharmützel waren mir also immer egal - und psssst: kölsch schmeckt einfach besser als alt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. November 2012)

a) nö
b) kann man eh Apfelsaftpipi nicht mit sowas wie Bier vergleichen
c) richtiges Bier gibt's nur in Bayern

Und gebürtig bin ich parteiisch gegen die Bayern


----------



## snowbikerin (28. November 2012)

also, kölsch besser als alt: ja! aber kölsch gut? nein!
erstens: ist das ja nur n schluck wasser in der kurve und generell und neeeiiiinnnn. das beste bier kommt definitiv aus hamburg! in normal oder als rotlicht! schmeckt super, ist günstig, und macht keine birne 

und wer genau ist hier gegen bayern?????


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. November 2012)

Ich jetzt nimmer... außer es geht um Fußball


----------



## snowbikerin (28. November 2012)

wen interessiert schon fußball ?!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin Mädels, 
war eben wieder ein Stündchen laufen. Biken steht im Moment hintenan, obwohl ich schon gern mal wieder würde, aber der anstehende Silvesterlauf hat momentan oberste Priorität. 
Heute abend wieder Schwimmen. Letztes Mal Rollwende wieder geübt, Startsprung und halt Kraulen geübt. War ganz schön geschafft. Mal sehen wie morgen Wetter und Tagesform ist, vielleicht drehe ich dann mal wieder ne klitzekleine Biketour. War schon lange nicht mehr auf meinem Hausberg. (Der ist hier im Sauerland auch nur 658m hoch)

Wie sieht es denn mit Euren Prüfungen aus? Alles im grünen Bereich? Ihr schafft das schon  Drück Euch die Daumen


----------



## Schnitte (3. Dezember 2012)

klingt ja nach einem sehr intensiven schwimmtraining  mit der rollwende kannst du dann sicher gut eindruck schinden in der Schwimmhalle  

ich habe gerade meine erste Snowbiketour mit dem Enduro gedreht...man man man, war ordentlich anstregend. aber hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht...

mit den Prüfungen...mhm Tag X rückt näher, die Motivation sinkt und ich habe keine Zeit zum Plätzche backen...das ist doch immer das Beste an der Weihnachtszeit -.- bissel blöd. aber nach dem 14.12. wird dann die Weihnachtsbäckerei eröffnet und dann werde ich mal bis zum 24. nichts aber auch gaaaar nichts für die Uni machen (naja gut, vielleicht ein bsischen, aber nicht viel  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Dezember 2012)

Sporttechnisch läuft bei mir grad gar ncihts, bin nur in meienem Lernbunker mit eingeplanten Frischluftpausen (=Lernen bei offenem Fenster)
Erste Prüfung heut hinter mir, nur ne drei, aber hauptsache bestanden... 
die restlichen drei dann am Donnerstag...


----------



## laterra (3. Dezember 2012)

uff drei Prüfungen an einem Tag ... na ich drück auch mal feste die Daumen.

Ich finde so langsam wieder meinen Sportrhythmus, nachdem die letzten nur Arbeit und Umzug drin war.


----------



## snowbikerin (3. Dezember 2012)

@laterra  geht doch  @WarriorPrincess aber bestanden!!! für die restlichen am donnerstag werden dann fest die daumen gedrückt. hab morgen auch noch ne zwischenprüfung und die heut irgendwie total vergessen und erstmal ne runde schwimmen gegangen, aber bewegung war auch bitter nötig! jetzt wird halt noch ein wenig was gemacht ..
toi,toi,toi


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Dezember 2012)

Mädels, danke für's Daumen drücken! zwei zweier und ein einser  und somit is alles bestanden... morgen gibt's noch die restlichen Noten und damit das Endergebnis, aber das is jez wurscht... Bestanden... kein Stress mehr...und es liegt Schnee zum Snowriden...


----------



## laterra (6. Dezember 2012)

na dat klingt doch bombig! glückwunsch!


----------



## snowbikerin (6. Dezember 2012)

hammermäääßig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Schnitte (7. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch zu so einem tollen Ergebnis  
und jetzt ab nach draußen und biken, du hast es dir verdient


----------



## laterra (7. Dezember 2012)

apropos draußen ich hab unserem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und bin durch den Tiefschnee gejoggt (naja tiefschnee für Kölner Verhältnisse )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Dezember 2012)

Naja, das waren die letzten Prüfungen, das Endeergebnis is eher mittelmäßig, aber bestanden is bestanden... 

Im Schnee war ich noch nicht, weil ich in MUC nicht Klamotten für sooooo kalt dabei hatte, aber immerhin heut schonmal Entspannung mit ner Yogastunde eingeleitet...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Dezember 2012)

Aber heute endlich der erste Snowride... auch wenn's zwischendurch ein "Snow-Schieb" war... Und ich war total überrascht, ich musst teils sogar bergab treten, um vorwärts zu kommen....


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Dezember 2012)

ich habs heute auch den schnee geschafft, wobei hier in würzburg nicht sooooo viel liegt und es auch nur für ne halbe stunde war, aber es war grandios. hoffentlich klappt das noch öfter und hier kommt auch noch ein bisschen mehr schnee dazu


----------



## Schnitte (9. Dezember 2012)

gestern bei eisigen -11°C und Nebel eine Runde gedreht
heute bei sommerlichen -2°C und Schneesturm durch die Gegend gerutscht...
Beides war lustig aber auch irgendwie ganz schön verrückt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Dezember 2012)

Was für Brillen habt ihr eigentlich beim Snowriden auf?? Ich hatte gestern meine Alpina Tri-Praffix Lady, aber die war schnell beschlagen und ich hab dann nix mehr gesehen, zumal durch den Schnee eh alles weiß war... Irgendwelche Tipps??


----------



## Schnitte (9. Dezember 2012)

hab auch nur ne billig Brille mit orangenen GlÃ¤sern auf. Bei -11Â°C war sie nicht zu gebraucheb. heute ging es.
denke mal wenn man einen hohen anspruch hat, sollte man wohl 120 â¬ in Oakley oder Adidas Brillen investieren


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2012)

Belüftungsöffnungen im Rahmen nach Bedarf mit
Gewebeband oben und unten abdecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Dezember 2012)

ok... dann das nächste Mal halt mit Skibrille 

Heut habbichs verpasst... vormittags noch zu faul, und jetzt schneit's doch etwas mehr... Männlein will nicht raus und allein is mir das dann doch etwas zu glatt  

Gilt Schneeschippen eigentlich als "Alternative Sportart"?? Bis wir unsere 5 Garagen und Wege frei haben, wird das auch einiges an Zeit brauchen...


----------



## Schnitte (9. Dezember 2012)

klar, trag das Schneeschippen ein  
Muskelaufwand ist Muskelaufwand


----------



## snowbikerin (9. Dezember 2012)

gestern gings ganz normal mit brille (die, die immer auf der nase ist  )
demnächst werd ich dann aber auch mit skibrille fahren .. die ist zwar sogar noch extra groß (damit die brille drunter passt, kontaktlinsen mögen meine augen nicht so) und sieht somit etwas seltsam mit dem helm aus, aber hauptsache hilft meinen augen. wie es mit dem beschlagen wird, weiß ich natürlich noch nicht. ist eine von oakley, letztes jahr im wsv spontan gekauft und seitdem noch nicht benutzt 
würde da denke ich aber empfehlen lieber etwas mehr auszugeben und sich wirklich eine ski/snowboardbrille zu holen, da bei denen denk ich die beschichtungen auch anders sein werden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2012)

ich denk ich werd dann auch meine Skibrille nehmen, die taugt auf jeden Fall was... In München muss ich jetzt eh schaun, ob ich mit der Gurke da wirklich noch durch den Schnee fahren will, ansonsten wird halt gelaufen...
Und nächstes WE fahrn wir vielleicht zum Skifahrn *yippieh*

Hach, wie toll es ist, wenn man mal wieder Zeit hat


----------



## laterra (10. Dezember 2012)

Hm bei der Fahrt im Schnee hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem beschlagen - da ist aber auch nix von oben runtergekommen. Beim Joggen als es währenddessen geschneit hat, hab ich nach ner Viertelstunde auch nur noch helle und dunkle schlieren gesehen. Ich hab die Uvex Blaze (beschlagen) und eine Seen Sports mit Clip (nicht beschlagen).


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Dezember 2012)

Herrlich... grad ne Stunde draußen im Schnee rumgegurkt... Mit Felgenbremsen zwar kein Spaß, aber der Schnee bremst auch genug...
Mal schaun, ob ich meine Mitbewohnerin noch abends zu nem Schneespaziergang überreden kann... Einfach genial das Wetter. Ich liebe es!!!!


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Dezember 2012)

hier is schon fast nur noch matsch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann muss ichs erst recht ausnutzen, dass es hier immer noch schneit... Ändert sich die Tage ja leider auch...


----------



## Schnitte (11. Dezember 2012)

orrrr ich kriege eine kollaps hier drin. Freitag ist endlich diese verdammte Klausur...und danach kann ich mich wieder wichtigen Dingen widmen. Zum Beispiel einen Gabelservice für men DH Bike oder Plätzchen backen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Dezember 2012)

Wir drücken dir die Daumen! 
Und der Winter wird ja anscheinend noch richtig lang!!


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Dezember 2012)

Plätzchen backen? Krieg ich ein Päkchen? das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen  .. wehe du schickst keine


----------



## Schnitte (12. Dezember 2012)

hehe, halten sich plätzchen solange bis sie durch die Post zu dir gekommen sind?  habe das noch nie getestet, meine selbst gebackenen Plätzchen sind meist nah 2 Tagen alle  wie gut, dass dies einen Motivationsschub beim Winterpokal gibt


----------



## snowbikerin (12. Dezember 2012)

na länger als zwei tage brauchen die ja auch nich


----------



## Schnitte (12. Dezember 2012)

na wenn ich sehe wie lange DHL gerade braucht mit meinem Päckchen. Montag bestellt und an DHL übergeben wurden und seither totenstille...da tut sich bei der Paketverfolgung nichts 
aber finden wir einen Kompromiss, komm bei mir schnell vorbei gerutscht, dann essen wir Plätzchen gehen radfahren


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gerade mal eine Stunde auf dem Laufband verbracht. Ist nicht schön, aber es sind bloss noch 18 Tage bis zum Silvesterlauf. Und bis dahin muss ich noch ein paar km sammeln. Bin schon am überlegen, wenn es morgen wärmer wird, ne Runde aufs MTB zu steigen. Kommt aber drauf an, ob es dann glatt wird oder nicht. Sonntag hat mein Sohn Geburtstag, da werd ich wohl am Wochenende auch nicht so zum Sport kommen. Allerdings möchte er (auf meinen Vorschlag hin) mit uns dann den ganzen Tag schwimmen gehen. Da kann ich dann auch noch Kraul- und Techniktraining machen , und hab die ganze Verwandtschaftsbagage nicht hier rumhängen (die im übrigen immer mit Vorliebe meine selbstgebackenen Plätzchen vertilgen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (13. Dezember 2012)

okay, also schon zwei portionen plätzchen für mich?   @Schnitte am 11. und 12.1. sind wir in leipzig


----------



## Schnitte (13. Dezember 2012)

hihi, denke im Januar sind keine Plätzchen mehr da  zumal ich zu der zeit sicher wieder in der 2. Heimat bin


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Dezember 2012)

ja, dass die plätzchen bis dahin nicht halten, hab ich mir schon gedacht 
das wäre wenn dann nur für ein normales treffen gewesen .. aber wenn du nicht da bist, dann eben nicht  und 2. heimat ist ja auch wichtig


----------



## Schnitte (13. Dezember 2012)

na ich leg mich mal nicht fest 
wenn ich da bin, wäre ein Treffen gut. Muss mal schauen wie meine weiteren Prüfungsvorbereitungssachen so laufen 
was macht ihr denn feines in leipzig? Zum MTB fahren kommt man ja nicht dorthin


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Dezember 2012)

eeehm, nein  
in der moritzbastei gibts ein festival am freitag und am samstag ist die aftershowparty dazu im absturz ..  letztes jahr überrascht von der location gewesen, aber wenn die musik stimmt, ist eh alles egal


----------



## snowbikerin (15. Dezember 2012)

so mädels .. ich hab mich vorhin mal auf den weg in den wald gemacht .. es war grandiosest!! 
hab zwar verhältnismäßig wenig kilometer gemacht (23 in etwa 2 1/2 std), aber dafür mega das balance training  die waldwege waren teilweise spiegelglatt. aber sowas hilft (das gefühl hatte ich aufjedenfall) unheimlich fürs fahrgefühl und die balance auf dem rad .. hat richtig spaß gemacht!
ich hoffe ihr habt auch spaß bei eurem sportprogramm am wochenende und kommt auch dazu euch samt rädern zu bewegen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Dezember 2012)

Leider komme ich dieses WE nicht zum Sport, Sohnemann hat morgen Geburtstag. Da gehen wir schwimmen. Versuche dann natürlich, ein paar Bahnen zu ziehen. Weiss aber noch nicht, obs klappt, haben nämlich gleich Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Dezember 2012)

Nee, das Bike musste leider in der Garage bleiben... wir waren Skifahrn... war zwar nicht ideal vom Wetter her (Bergstation Schneegestöber, Talstation Regen) und entsprechend deppert habbich mich angestellt, aber was soll's... Wird scho hoffenlich nich das letzte Skiwochenende gewesen sein diesen Winter...


----------



## Schnitte (17. Dezember 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr habt auch spaß bei eurem sportprogramm am wochenende und kommt auch dazu euch samt rädern zu bewegen


 
warum zählt schrauben eigentlich nicht als sport?  habe am WE meinen ersten Gabelservice gemacht und das DH bike für die Saison 2013 vorbereitet. Nun könnte es endlich mal wieder los gehen mit der Saison


----------



## Schnitte (19. Dezember 2012)

so heute habe ich die letzte Tour mit meinem Enduro gemacht...seltsames gefühl...
aber der neue Rahmen liegt bereit und wartet darauf bestückt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (20. Dezember 2012)

Habs jetzt nicht mitbekommen, aber was für ein Rahmen wird es denn?

Viel spaß beim Aufbau- ist ne super beschäftigung im Winter


----------



## Schnitte (20. Dezember 2012)

also zurzeit fahre ich ein Votec V.SX. leider habe ich den Rahmen damals zu klein gekauft. Naja als Anfänger war mir das damals nicht bewusst. Nachdem ich jetzt 2-3 mal die woche versuche Enduro Touren zu fahren und ich einfach nicht klar kam, habe ich mal ein anderes Bike getestet, welches meiner Größe von 180 cm gerecht wurde. Siehe da, auf einmal konnte ich fahren  verrückt
deswegen die entscheidung sehr spontan: es wird ein Lapierre Zesty. Der Rahmen ist Braun, gold weiß und meine neue Gabel dazu wird schwarz mit goldenen Decals. 
Boah ich freu mich schon am Freitag nach Hause zu kommen und anfangen zu können zu schrauben 
Und dann ab 07. Januar die Jenaerer Trails mit neuem Bike unter die Stollen nehmen zu können


----------



## Zoda (20. Dezember 2012)

tja, das problem is nur das du jetzt auch neue klamotten brauchst, damit du den special item bonus, der durch gleichfarbige rüstung und fahrrad entstanden ist, wiederbekommst


----------



## NiBi8519 (20. Dezember 2012)

Wow da hast Du dir aber ein schönes Bike ausgesucht *neid*.
Also ich schaffe es iwie net mir so viel Kohle für ein Bike zurückzulegen..

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel spaß beimm schrauben
Ich werde nächste Woche auch mal ein paar Teile bestellen und angangen meins irgendwie schön zu bekommen.

Habe mir im Markt eins geholt was ich umbauen will. Leider wusste ich nicht wie alt der Rahmen scchon ist und als ich es rausgefunden hatte war e s zu spät- naja und der Lack hat auch scchwer gelitten.

Naja machen wir halt ein Projekt raus und gut ist


----------



## Schnitte (21. Dezember 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> tja, das problem is nur das du jetzt auch neue klamotten brauchst, damit du den special item bonus, der durch gleichfarbige rüstung und fahrrad entstanden ist, wiederbekommst



den verlorenen special item bonus mache ich durch neu gewonnene Fahrsicherheit weg. Immerhin habe ich dann ein Bike was alleine um die Kurven lenkt 
 @schranzi
naja habe mir nur den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. alles andere liegt so ziemlich bereit. wodurch der preis verkraftbar war. zudem wird der andere rahmen verkauft...was nochmal zur finanzierung beiträgt 
was baust du dir denn schönes auf?


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi Schnitte,

dann ist es ja nicht so wild wenn es "nur" der Rahmen ist 
Was für Teile baust Du dran?

Also ich habe mir hier ein Bergamont Evolve gekauft. Naja hätte ich auf die Bezeichnung mal genaurer geschaut und mich damit beschäftigt, dann hätte ich gesehen das 8.4 für 2004 steht 
Naja egal solange der Rahmen mir nicht direkt unterm Hintern zusammen bricht 
Ich werde so nach und nach die Komponenten tauschen. Muss mir noch ne Aufstellung machen was bzgl. Schaltung und Bremsen in Frage kommen und dqas diese Preislich nicht so rein hauen.

Mein altes Bike wird auch verkauft- hoffentlich bekomme ich dafür ein paar Flocken da es auch nix besonderes ist. Naja man/ Frau wird sehen.

Gruß Schranzi


----------



## Schnitte (21. Dezember 2012)

also als Gabel kommt eine Magura rein  getunt von einem guten Freund von mir. 
Ansonsten übernehme ich die Teile vom Votec 1 zu 1. Heißt Elixir Bremsen, Maic Laufräder, X9 schaltwerk.
Kurbel habe ich eine neue gekauft, da meine Hammerschmidt leider nicht in den Rahmen passt -.- das macht mich etwas traurig.
Ansonsten ist schon ein Fox Dämpfer drin...Arg ich freu mich so wenn es denn feritg ist


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Dezember 2012)

Welche Bremsen und Laufräder sind das genau? Bin da auch auf der Suche und weiß nicht so recht was ich nehmen soll.  
Hast Du schon mal nen Rahmen neu lackieren oder Pulverbeschichten lassen? Bin da auch dran am überlegen.  Stellt sich mir nur die Frage mit den Decals ob man da vom Hersteller was bekommt. Andererseits würde das Bike nach nem Jahr vlt wieder so aussehen. 
Machst Du komplett alles an Deinem Bike selbst? 
Vlt hast Du ja auch noch nen Tipp für ne Scheibenbremse die etwas wartungsfrei ist. Ab jetzt ne Avid drin.

Fragen über Fragen sorry 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (21. Dezember 2012)

na bremsen sind die avid elixir R von 2010. wartungsarm ist relativ.
wenn du etwas wartungsarmes haben möchtest, würde ich dann eher zu shimano tendieren als zu avid...aber die schlagen im preis ordentlich zu buche.
im bikemarkt gibt es immer mal ganz gut bremsen im angebot. zudem kommt ja bald die neue welle neue bikes, wo viele ihre "standardbremsen" vom bike runterhauen und dann andere drauf bauen. da bekommst vielleicht was gutes 
laufräder sind die mavic crossride, aber die werden nicht mehr produziert. aber sixpack produziert recht günstige laufradsätze...oder eben auch an der stelle mal im bikemarkt schauen 

am bike alles selber machen........ mhm nein würde ich nicht sagen. vom dämpfer lasse ich die finger  alles andere versuche ich alleine bzw. mit hilfe selber zu machen  selbst ist die frau

hinsichtlich rahmen neu pulvern lassen kann ich dir nichts sagen. da kenne ich mich nicht aus. aber da gibt es im forum genug leute die das schon gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (21. Dezember 2012)

vergiss nicht das du noch nen umwerfer brauchst der an das bike passt, und der dreifachschalthebel


----------



## wildbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

...und vorallem aufpassen, bei SRAM lässt sich nicht alles mit Shimano kombinieren, wenn dann alles komplett Sram oder Shimano. Das die Avids nicht gerade wartungsfreundlich sind hab ich auch erfahren müssen. Fast nur Ärger mit den Dingern gehabt (Elixier CR). Daher fällt die Wahl fürs neue FR-Hardtail auch auf Shimano (gutes P/L-Verhältnis) oder Hope (eher wg. dem optischen).

Magura, lass mich raten, Magura Thor? Jedenfalls ne gute Wahl, kommt bei mir auch ans HT.


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Dezember 2012)

Also Avid Bremsen finde ich eigentlich schon sehr gut. Naja vlt. schau ich einfach das ich die selbst gewartet bekomme- andere bekommen das ja auch hin 

Also Laufräder sollten schon etwas stabiler sein aber ich schaue mal was Sixpack im Program hat.

Ich glaube ich mmuss mir noch viel aneignen was die wartung betrifft- war bei meinem Standard HT irgendwie einfacher 

Danke für die Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Chrige (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du wirklich wählen kannst, würde ich auch die Hände von Avid lassen. Kenne da auch einige Bikemechaniker, die nur darüber fluchen, da sie so wartungsintensiv sind. Meine sind jetzt ok, nachdem ich wegen ihnen mein Bike innerhalb von einem Monat dreimal gewartet habe. Na ja, beim nächsten Bike kommen keine Avids mehr drauf.


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info

Was ist von Magura allgemein zu halten???

Ich lese so viel von Avid aber hätte nicht gedacht das die doch nicht so toll sind was  die Wartung betrifft.


----------



## Schnitte (22. Dezember 2012)

also bisher finde ich Avid nicht verkehrt. Fahre eigentlich nur Avid und hatte nie Probleme. Klar muss man sich um die Wartung kümmern, aber dass muss man bei einer gabel, einem dämpfer und anderen sachen am bike.

von magura bremsen habe ich auch sehr unterschiedliche meinung gehört. ich denke man wird über alles jeden unterschiedliche meinung hören. denn wenn es die eierlegende wollmilchsau gäbe, würden wir ja alle damit rumfahren 

mit dem schrauben kommt von ganz allein  man muss sich nur mal as werk machen. wobei ich es immer ganz gut finde, wenn jmd. der ein wnig mehr ahnung hat einem beim ersten Mal über die schulter schaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (22. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt wohl wenn es wollmilchsaugäbe würde das jeder fahren.

Naja hab schon spaß daran am Bike was selber zu machen aber bisher ist das nicht viel. Das Problem ist das in meinem Freundeskreis nicht viele fahren und die paar machen gar nichts selbst so das ich schon etwas alleine da stehe und es dann doch weg bringe und vom Fachmann machen lasse.

Will mich aber in nächster Zeit mal mehr damit beschäftigen und vlt. klappt es ja auch.

Wird langsam Zeit das der Monat mal vorbei geht und es wieder Geld gibt- will endlich bestellen und mein Bike startklar machen. Es ist so deprimierend wenn man fahren will und es nicht geht. v


----------



## Schnitte (22. Dezember 2012)

also bei youtube gibt es recht gute schraubervideos  da kann man einiges lernen  
ansonsten kann ich verstehen, dass du biken willst. geht mir ja nicht anders. 
Aber kopf hoch, der monat ist ja nun schon fast vorbei


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hab mir bei Youtube schon einiges angeschaut- hilft echt weiter

Zum Glück ist der Monat fast vorbei das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Dezember 2012)

schön, dass freut mich zu hören 

@all
ein schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen


----------



## NiBi8519 (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke

Ich wünsche Euch auch allen schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## laterra (25. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Weihnachten an alle!

Mit Sporteln wirds heut nix - mein Bauch ist zu voll


----------



## Alpha86 (25. Dezember 2012)

Brrrrrr kalt. nass. rutschig. aber gut


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Dezember 2012)

mist .. schon vorbei ^^ 
ich hoffe ihr hattet auch so nahrhafte weihnachtstage wie ich 
da ich grad (ohne rad :/ ) in der heimat bin, werd ich wohl wenn dann ein paar schwimmpunkte machen .. muss hier auch mal wieder so einige leute besuchen .. wenn man selten da ist, wollen einen alle sehn 
also macht ihr schön weiter punkte


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. Dezember 2012)

Grad mal wieder laufen gewesen. Gaaaanz langsam, bin nicht so schnell wie letztes Jahr um die Zeit. Bin mal auf den Silvesterlauf gespannt.
Gestern war ich mal wieder schwimmen. 
Klappt immer besser. 
Ich dachte schon, ich mach für meine Verhältnisse (Job, Familie, usw.) viel Sport, aber die Schnitte ist bei uns im Team ja nicht mehr zu toppen. Na warte, wenn der Silvesterlauf vorbei ist, dann werd ich auch mal wieder mehr aufs Bike steigen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Dezember 2012)

So, über Weihnachten habbich wieder nichts an Sport gemacht bis auf zwei Spaziergänge (einer in Higheels , der andere doppelt so anstrengend, weil mit 4-jähriger Nichte )... Aber morgen gibt's wieder ne Testfahrt (Stumpi) und nen zweites Testbike (Norco Sight) leih ich mir über's WE... das heißt, da muss ich fahren  Dann kann ich auch wieder Punkte eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich lese die ganze Zeit was mit Punkten, was hat es damit auf sich?

Schönes Weekend Euch

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4mate (28. Dezember 2012)

Punkte -> Winterpokal - Die Regeln -> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules


> *MTB-News.de Winterpokal*
> 
> Willkommen beim MTB-News.de Winterpokal.
> Neue Einheit eintragen
> ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2012)

Eeeeendlich auch wieder biken... Wetter war traumhaft, fast zu warm (oder ich hab mich zu warm angezogen, zumindest bergauf und in der Sonne )
Testfahrt des Stumpjumpers, klappt viel besser als mit dem Enduro, fand ich... 
Die nächsten Tage dann weitere Testfahrten... und mehr Punkte - Jippieh


----------



## snowbikerin (30. Dezember 2012)

hier grad mal ein kleines workout gemacht .. gestern bei ner freundin gewesen und der mann macht doch tatsächlich beim fernsehn sport!! da hat mich das schlechte gewissen gepackt und grad motiviert. rad gefahren wird dann nächstes jahr wieder, das steht grad alleine in würzburg


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Dezember 2012)

@4mate: Danke für die Info!
 @snowbikerin: und was macht der so für Sport?
Ich werde so bald meine Sachen geliefert worden sind auch wieder starten- wird Zeit


----------



## snowbikerin (30. Dezember 2012)

naja hampelmännchen, situps, liegestütze etc gehen nebenbei zum fernsehen, nach der arbeit wird gejoggt und zur arbeit mit dem radel gefahren. dementsprechend ist auch der körper gebaut


----------



## Schnitte (30. Dezember 2012)

ohje, Hampelmann in der Wohnung. Da möchte ich nicht drunter wohnen


----------



## snowbikerin (30. Dezember 2012)

tja, man muss halt sanft hüpfen  
seilspringen ist schlimmer .. da sprech ich aus eigener erfahrung .. was die leute drunter gehört haben, weiß ich nicht, aber meine mitbewohner haben sich beschwert ^^


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Dezember 2012)

Haha cool, naja wie der Körper des Mannes ausschaut kann man sich ja denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (31. Dezember 2012)

sooo, ich hatte glaube noch gar nicht erzählt wie meine Prüfung Mitte Dezember lief..
also es ging, ich dachte erst ich wäre durchgefallen
am Ende bestanden mit 1,7  haha, ich habe gleich mal 5 min. getanzt. leider hat es wenig gebracht um es einzutragen 

ansonsten liebe Mädels, rutscht gut in das neue Jahr hinein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch!!!

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!!!

Ich hab gestern noch ne letzte Proberunde gedreht, trotz dicker Erkältung... aber Punkte sind Punkte


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Bin gestern den Silvesterlauf mitgelaufen, und das waren auch wieder Punkte für den Winterpokal. Diese Woche wird, wenn überhaupt, nur geschwommen, evtl., wenn das Wetter passt noch ein paar regenerative Ründchen auf dem Bike, aber laufen erst wieder nächste Woche.

Frohes neues Jahr übrigens dem Team "ladies only-snowriders"


----------



## laterra (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädels frohes Neues!

Ich bin gerade eher Sport-unlustig, naja eigentlich eher laufunlustig. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich hier im Dunkeln immer die gleiche Strecke laufe. Aber zum Glück haben wir den kürzesten Tag des Winters schon hinter uns ... es kann nur noch besser werden


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Januar 2013)

hey mädels,
von mir auch ein frohes neues und sorry für die seltene sportliche aktivität in letzter zeit .. demnächst wirds besser, es war so viel zu erledigen und lauter generve und gestresse .. aach, egal, wird schon 
hoffentlich wirds nächste woche wieder sportlicher!


----------



## Schnitte (8. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Mädels,

wie geht es euch? Mich hat eine Erkältung erwischt und lässt mich jetzt nicht mehr los...gestern dachte ich es wäre vorbei. also sofort auf das neue Radl (ja es ist endlich feritg) und ab in die berge...
und heute morgen wache ich auf und wieder ist die nase zu, der hals schmerzt, der kopf dröhnt und aufstehen war gefühlt unmöglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Schnitte!
Dann können wir hier ja direkt mal nen Krankenlager aufschlagen.. Ich hab seit mittlerweile fast 2 Wochen ne fette Erkältung... Genau, wie du es beschreibst: Nase war zu, Nebenhöhlen/Kopf tat weh... War sogar beim Doc, bin aber grad noch mal ohne Antibiotica davongekommen... Mittlerweile huste ich "nur noch" wie ein Weltmeister....

Also dann, uns allen ne gute Besserung und für diejenigen die noch fit sind: Bleibt gesund!!!


----------



## snowbikerin (8. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mich so halb ins Krankenlager begeben. Schnupfen schon seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit und kaum ists mal n bisschen besser, ist am nächsten Tag doch wieder schlimmer :/ 
Zeitlich raubt mir die Uni grad auch jede Freizeit und in den Ferien bin ich auch zu nix gekommen. 
ALSO: Auskurrieren, Semester rumkriegen und dann wieder Punkte sammeln!!! (oder vielleicht schonmal zwischendurch )
Gute Besserung Euch!


----------



## Schnitte (8. Januar 2013)

danke ihr Zwei. euch auch weiterhin gute Besserung  da ist mal kein "richtiger" Winter und man wird krank


----------



## Schnitte (12. Januar 2013)

so die Damen, wie ist denn das werte Befinden? Bei mir geht es gut voran. Der Sonnenschein lockt zum Radfahren. Aber die Vernunft wird wohl auch huete wieder siegen...da für Montag eine Tour mit dem neuen Radl geplant ist, ist bis dato noch Schonung angesagt. Brrrr das macht mich Wahnsinnig. In den Hochphasen des Lernens ist der Sport mein Ventil. Durch diese Erkältung kann ich dieses aber nicht betätigen...nun ein endloses Warten auf MOntag, damit das neue Radl mal gezeigt bekommt, was auf uns zukommt 

allen anderen Kranken, weiterhin gute Besserung. chaka


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Januar 2013)

Moin, Moin,

mein wertes Befinden hält sich derzeit in Grenzen. Im Moment fühle ich mich wie 70 mindestens. Habe seit der Schwimmeinheit am Donnerstag eklige Schulterschmerzen. Hab schon dauernd ein warmes Kirschkernkissen draufgelegt, hat aber nicht geholfen. Momentan liegt jetzt ein Eisakku drauf, das hilft besser. 
Trotz allem war ich gestern etwas über eine Stunde laufen. Ging aber schleppend. Alles was unter 0° ist, ist keine Lauftemperatur für mich. Ich hab dann einfach das Gefühl, das ich nicht mehr warm werde. Und jetzt soll es auch noch so kalt bleiben und schneien. Ohje, da werd ich mich dann wohl wochenends mal wieder auf Langlaufski stellen und unter der Woche mein Laufband aufstellen oder schwimmen gehen.

Von mir aus könnte es jetzt 20° und sonnig werden. 
Na ja, 108 Tage noch bis zu unserer 5tägigen Stammtischtour, und 117 Tage noch bis zum ersten Malle-Urlaub allein mit meinem Mann zum Radfahren. Ok, dann ist der WP vorbei, aber egal


----------



## laterra (12. Januar 2013)

Ohje ohje, das klingt ja als wäre ich gerade die einzige gesunde in  unserem Team.  Gute Besserung euch allen.
Bei mir läufts sportlich im Moment ganz gut, finde immer mal ein  Stündchen, das ich zum Sport machen abknapsen kann. Und dank  Liebeskummer bin ich auch ordentlich motiviert 

Heute war ich 2,5 Stunden mit dem Mountainbike draußen, hab mich allerdings ganz übel verfahren. Normalerweise bin ich ganz gut was Orientlerung angeht, aber heute war ich komplett neben der Spur - statt nach Nordwesten bin ich nach Süden gefahren  und bin dann ne halbe Stunde später als geplant mit abgefrorenen Zehen und im Dunkeln wieder heimgekommen. Wird Zeit für eine Bike Lampe.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2013)

Auweh, Liebeskummer ist schlimmer als krank sein, find ich!! 

Ich bin gesundheitlich wieder soweit fit, war halt die letzten Tage psychisch etwas neben der Spur, will aber morgen unbedingt ne Runde biken gehn... AUßerdem noch 4mal montags Rettungsschwimmer-Schein eine Stunde lang. Bin mal voll gespannt, am Montag sollen wir Kleidungsschwimmen machen, ist bestimmt noch anstrengender... UNd die 15m Streckentauchen stehen auch noch an, weil ich letzte Woche wegen Erkältung nicht so viel Luft hatte...

Naja, vielleicht hab ich dann ja demnächst täglich ewig Zeit zum sporteln


----------



## Schnitte (13. Januar 2013)

@WarriorPrincess
wow Respekt dass du den Schein machst. Klingt mega anstregend.

langsam werde ich auch wieder fit. für morgen ist eine kleine Tour geplant. Solange habe ich mich streng dieses WE zurück gehalten. denke die entscheidung war die richtige. aber man, ich hasse es mit dem auto irgendwo hinzufahren  
 @laterra
lass dich nicht vom Liebeskummer unterkriegen. auch wenn das leicht gesagt / geschrieben ist. defintiv möchte ich meine Erkältung nicht mit deinem Gefühlszustand tauschen.


----------



## laterra (13. Januar 2013)

Danke für die lieben Worte ihr beiden! Naja der Liebeskummer wird irgendwann auch wieder vorbeigehen, da muss man halt gelegentlich mal durch. Derweil versuche ich mich möglichst gut abzulenken.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @_WarriorPrincess_
> wow Respekt dass du den Schein machst. Klingt mega anstregend.


Naja, es ist "nur" der Bronze-Schein, und ich denke, echt gut machbar... Das Zeitschwimmen war kein Problem, trotz der Erkältung. Mal schaun, wie's dann beim Tieftauchen ausschaut...

Heut wieder fit genug gewesen für ne kurze Runde, aber bei den Temperaturen und Nase noch teilweise zu hab ich bergauf doch lieber geshcoben, weil die kalte Luft in den Lungen stach... aber egal... endlich wieder sportlich betätigt...

Euch anderen weiterhin gute Besserung und @laterra: Kopf hoch und weiter gegen den Liebeskummer anbiken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (13. Januar 2013)

@laterra: sport war für mich der beste ausgleich! und wer eine bikende frau verlässt, ist selber schuld!  also kopf hoch! 

das we in leipzig war echt super! klasse konzert und samstag abend und heute auf dem rückweg noch kleine cacherunden eingelegt. ob man die als wandern (alternativ) eintragen kann? ^^

auch wenn die nächste woche vollgepackt ist, schaffe ichs hoffentlich wenigstens ins schwimmbad!


----------



## NiBi8519 (14. Januar 2013)

Och das mit dem Liebeskummer kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor Momentan -.-
Kämpfe auch dagegen an und versuche mich mit Sport abzulenken- das blöde dabei ist nur ER ist mein Trainer......
Naja wie gut das ich jetzt wieder biken gehe und mich dabei auslassen kann....
 @laterra: Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und das es schnell vergeht.


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Januar 2013)

Oh weh! Da wir ja auch (fast) alle gleichzeitig krank sind/waren, dass sich nicht auch überall Liebeskummer einstellt!


----------



## Schnitte (14. Januar 2013)

so ich melde mich zurück. Ich war das WE sehr diszipliniert und habe mich von meinem Bike fern gehalten. Das war hart, denn die Bikes haben nur so nach mir geschrieen.
Dafür gab es heute einen schönen Snow-Night-Ride zur Belohnung. Großartig


----------



## Schnitte (22. Januar 2013)

so Mädels, wie geht es euch? habt ihr euch alle ein wenig von den Erkältungen, Grippen und Krankheiten erholt?
Mir geht es wieder relativ gut  gestern waren wir 2,5 h im tiefschnee spielen mit den Bikes. war schon witzig


----------



## snowbikerin (22. Januar 2013)

hier immer noch am kränkeln. allerdings ist das bei der kaputten heizung auch kein wunder .. seit wochen knappe 19 grad in meinem zimmer .. montag gibts nen neuen heizkörper und dann kommt hoffentlich auch die gesundheit wieder. und am wochenende schaff ichs vielleicht auch mal wieder zu nem bisschen fahren aufs rad. auf dem rad bin ich aber sowieso, da ein befreundeter fotograf bike-schnee-kurven-rutsch-bilder mag ^^
bin mal sehr gespannt, wie das so wird


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Januar 2013)

@_snowbikerin_: Dann weiterhin gute Besserung!

Ich bin wieder fit...
Am WE hab ich mir nen Muskelkater beim Skifahrn geholt... auch wenn das leider nicht soo viele Punkte bringt.
Und mit dem Rettungsschwimmer geht's auch voran: Tieftauchen hab ich absolviert, gottseidank is das rum, das mag ich gar nicht... jetzt nur noch die Strecke schaffen... Unter Wasser mag ich irgendwie gar nicht... 
Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE vor lauter Korrekturen zum Biken komm - die Zeit muss ich mir einfach als Pause vornehmen...
Und in 2,5 Wochen sind Ferien, dann trieb ich mal die Suche nach nem Fully gescheit voran (das ich mir dann wohl nur dank meinem Männe leisten kann )

Wie/wo fahrt ihr bei Schnee dann eigentlich am ehesten? Wald, Straße, Trails... ? Bei mir isses dann meist ne Mischung, weil ich sont frustriert feststell, dass ich in 2 Std nur 10 km schaff oder so


----------



## Schnitte (23. Januar 2013)

bei 15 cm schnee und alles locker fahren wir forststraße. mehr geht dann auch nicht 
perfekt sind 3-5 cm neuschnee, dann ist der grip einfach unglaublich. aber dafür liegt hier einfach zu viel


----------



## laterra (23. Januar 2013)

Ich kämpfe seit drei Wochen mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und einem zu großen Schulgelände um meinen Sport. Eigentlich will ich seit drei Wochen endlich mal zum Taekwondo Probe Training, aber die ersten beiden Wochen hatte mein Zug Verspätung und gestern bin ich dann zwischen den 6 Sporthallen rumgeirrt. Grmpf. Dafür gabs dann heute Krafttraining. Und bevor mir das nächste WOche noch mal passiert lass ich mir ne genaue Wegbeschreibung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (24. Januar 2013)

Oh Teakwondo ist bestimmt spannend! Hab auch mal Kampfsport gemacht und irgendwann wird das auch fortgesetzt. Aber da die Uni doch recht unabsehbar an Aufwand ist, lohnt es sich für mich nicht in einen Sportverein zu gehen um dann unregelmäßig zum Training zu können. Drück dir die Daumen, dass dus mal schaffst 

Hier heute morgen endlich mit einer Besserung der Nase aufgewacht. Dann könnt ichs am We hoffentlich auch mal wieder aufs Rad schaffen!


----------



## Schnitte (25. Januar 2013)

kampfsport klingt spannend  lass uns wissen wie es war, wenn du dort warst
 @snowbikerin
weiterhin gute Besser. Pass auf, dass du am WE nicht schon zuviel willst. So einen Rückschlag hatte ich dieses Jahr schon und das nervt -.-


----------



## laterra (25. Januar 2013)

Ach dass ich generell gerne Kampfsport mache weiß ich schon - hab drei Jahre Karate im Unisport gemacht 
Ich kenn halt die Gruppe noch nicht deswegen erst mal Probetraining. 
@_snowbikerin_: vielleicht gibt es bei deiner Uni ja auch Kampfkunst im Angebot


----------



## snowbikerin (25. Januar 2013)

@laterra: ja natürlich gibts das, nur leider immer total überlaufen. dass mein beim kampfsport auch mal tritte einstecken muss, ist ja gewollte, aber das macht dann leider garkeinen spaß :/


----------



## laterra (25. Januar 2013)

lol - die tritte sollten zumindest etwas koordiniert kommen und nicht als kollateralschaden 
bei mir im uni-karate wars zum glück ganz angenehm. es kam eher mal vor, dass wir nur zu dritt waren, als dass es zuviele gewesen wären.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Januar 2013)

Oi, das mit den Tritten als Kollateralschäden kenne ich auch noch vom Unisport: TaeBo... Vor allem, als in der ersten Stundne auf einmal alle Mädels ganz dich vor den Spiegel zusammendrängten um sich darin zu sehen...der war leider nicht für die Kursgröße ausreichend und selbst an der Seite (ich muss mich ja nicht im Spiegel sehen), war's dann "gefährlich"...
"Echten" Kampfsport hab ich noch nie gemacht (außer LARP-Waffen oder Jugger gehören dazu  )

Ich hoff mal, ich schaff's das WE aufs Bike und ne Runde raus... nächstes WE bin ich weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (25. Januar 2013)

@WarriorPrincess: Wohin gehts denn?  
Und ich hab grad mal dein Bikervergleichs Foto gesehen. Worauf fühlst du dich denn wohler? Die Sitzhaltung vom Fully sieht schön aufrecht aus (für mich wahrscheinlich zu aufrecht, wegen einer störenden Narbe am Steißbein), aber ich denke mal ganz angenehm zu fahren?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Januar 2013)

nach Straßburg für 3 Tage... Abschlussfahrt unseres Seminars...

Naja, aufrecht war's aufm Fully schon... mir war's letztlich zu aufrecht und vom Oberrohr her zu kurz. Hatte auf recht einfachen Bergab Trails, die ich sonst ohne großartiges Bremsen runterfahr, Überschlagsgefühle (dachte, ich steh nicht nur senkrecht überm Lenker, sondern schon fast noch weiter vorne)... Und ne Rahmengröße größer hätt dann von der Überstandhöhe eher Probleme gegeben... Das Norco is jedenfalls raus aus der Liste... Momentan steht das Stumpjumper an erster Stelle. Bin aber bisher nur nen M-Rahmen gefahren, und bin mir nicht sicher, ob es reicht nur nen kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen... Aber da hilft mir die Frau Rauscher weiter, deren Stumpjumper in S darf ich mal ausprobieren demnächst ... vermute fast, dass ich dahin tendiere, auch wenn ich auch auf dem M schon gut gesessen hab...
Zu aufrecht mag ich's auch nicht, auch wenn die Haltung, die ich mir auf meinem zu großen Hardtail angewöhnt hab, vermutlich auch nicht die gesündeste ist...  Aber wenn man "falsch" gewohnt ist, fühlt sich das theoretisch "richtige" immer noch komisch bis falsch an (falls da irgendwer versteht, was ich meine)


----------



## Schnitte (26. Januar 2013)

dieses falsch vorkommen auf einem passenden Rad kenne ich auch nur zu gut. nachdem ich knapp 2,5 Jahre auf einem viel zu kurzen Enduro unterwegs war und dann auf ein passendes BIke umgestiegen bin, dachte ich anfangs ernsthaft: "man wirklich gut fühlt es sich nicht an"
aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich pudelwohl und würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen  nur Mut


----------



## laterra (26. Januar 2013)

wie haltet ihr eigentlich bei langen Touren Hände und Füße warm? An den Händen gehts mit Handschuhen immer noch finde ich. Aber ab 90 Minuten fängt mein rechter Fuß an abzufrieren, der linke folgt eine halbe Stunde später. Trotz 2 Paar dicke Socken. Heizsohlen?
Ist sowieso ein seltsames Phänomen, dass der rechte Fuss so viel früher kalt wird als der linke.


----------



## snowbikerin (26. Januar 2013)

ich versuch dann immer die zehen zu bewegen, oder mit ihnen über die sohle zu kratzen  hört sich lustig an, funktioniert bergab zwar eher nicht, aber bergauf doch meistens


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hab beim letzten Mal Skisocken in meinen FiveTen angezogen und das hat super warm gehalten. Waren da aber auch nur ne gut Stunde unterwegs... Aber ich glaub, das hätt auch länger geklappt.

Hm, ich müsste endlich mal meine neuen Reifen aufziehen, weil bei den Bedingungen momentan sind  die RR echt unterirdisch... Aber bei dem Wetter raus und schrauben.... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Januar 2013)

deswegen steht mein rad im zimmer (siehe foto im album) .. und ja dachgeschoss, 5.og ohne aufzug


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Januar 2013)

Das sieht auch schön sauber aus!

Mein Problem wär nämlich, dass ich zu faul bin, das Rad nach jeder Tour wieder so blitzblank zu machen... Dann auch moch warten, bis es nicht mehr tropft... Nee.. Das steht in der Garage und wenn's nach ner Tour zu dreckig is, wird's abgespritzt, und wenn's nicht ganz trocken ist, tropft's da halt noch ein bissl... Außerdem ist unser ganzes Werkzeug auch in der Garage und in der Wohnung wär wenig Platz...

Wir haben uns heut auch gegen ne Tour entschieden, weil die Straßen so komplett voller Salz sind, das das nicht gut für die Bikes wär... Und die Wege, wo kein Salz liegt, sind erfarungsgemäß voll mit Spaziergängern...


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Januar 2013)

Das ist auch nur so sauber, weil ich immer nen Tag warte, bis der Dreck getrocknet ist, den dann abfege und aufsauge  Pflege etc wird auch alles im Zimmer gemacht .. Haben leider nur ein Abteil auf dem Dachboden und noch höher, mag ichs nun wirklich nicht schleppen. Abspritzen geht leider von den Vermietern aus nicht -.- Muss mir aber auch noch eine dauerhafte Lösung einfallen lassen, wie eine Folie oder, wenn das Rad nass ist. Die Position auf den Regalen ist noch recht neu und seit dem (!!!) das Rad auch nicht bewegt worden  Vorher stands einfach auf dem Boden, da war es egal


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Januar 2013)

So Mädels, neue Heizung ist direkt hinter dem Schreibtisch angebracht! Nie wieder kalte Füße beim Lernen da kommt die Gesundheit jetzt hoffentlich auch ganz schnell!
Euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (28. Januar 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> wie haltet ihr eigentlich bei langen Touren Hände und Füße warm? An den Händen gehts mit Handschuhen immer noch finde ich. Aber ab 90 Minuten fängt mein rechter Fuß an abzufrieren, der linke folgt eine halbe Stunde später. Trotz 2 Paar dicke Socken. Heizsohlen?
> Ist sowieso ein seltsames Phänomen, dass der rechte Fuss so viel früher kalt wird als der linke.



also die Five Ten halten meine Füße unendlich lange warm. aber ich fahre auch bei -5°C nur mit einem langarmtrikot und einem langen unterhemd drunter. mehr nicht. da friert es meine begleiter schon immer bein anblick  ich bin wohl nicht normal

zum thema abtropfen des bikes. es gibt doch so riesige fußmatten für die schuhe. dort kommt es drauf. vorher die reifen rausnehmen und in der dusche abtrocknen lassen. natürlcih den richtig groben schnee schon vor dem rausbringen entfernen. eigentlich klappt dies bisher gut. wenn es total verschmutzt ist, wird das vorderrad rausgebaut und das rad wird einmal geduscht. naja verstopfung des abflusses vorprogramiert


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

im Sinne von Ladies mit ihrem Bike im Einsatz, habe ich an einem kleinen  Fotowettbewerb teilgenommen. Die Endrunde läuft noch bis huete Abend.  Zurzeit bin ich PLatz 2, allerdigs wäre mir die Nummer 1 lieber  
darum  wollt ich fragen, ob ihr vielleicht auch für mich stimmen könntet bzw.  an dem Wettbewerb mit eurer Stimme teilnehmt und die Entscheidung damit  legt 
https://www.facebook.com/6undzwanzig?sk=app_162850930432266

Ich selber bin Katharina Brauer (rotes Trikot). 

Ich würde mich natürlich über das ein oder andere Stimmchen freuen 

P.S.: ich hoffe dies gilt noch nicht als off-topic oder widerspricht den Regeln


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Meine Stimme gebe ich heute ab
Viel Glück. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

vielen Dank, dass ist lieb


----------



## snowbikerin (30. Januar 2013)

Stimme abgegeben für Laur .. aach quatsch! Schnitte! 
Solltest jetzt dann gleich auf mit Platz 1 sein


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. Januar 2013)

Hab auch meine Stimme abgegeben. Für Bucks Threse. Nee, Scherz beiseite. 

Hab total gute Laune, war heute morgen laufen, endlich ohne Schnee. Will morgen früh auch wieder laufen, und hab mich auch eben zum biken verabredet. Freitag morgen ein oder zwei Stündchen. Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so...


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Soo hab auch mal geliked :thumbup:
Hoffe Du gewinnst-Mädels an die Macht  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## laterra (30. Januar 2013)

Ich würd ja mitliken, aber dann müsste ich mir nen fb account zulegen, denn noch gehöre ich zu den standhaften facebookverweigerern 

Endlich seit zwei Jahren mal wieder beim Kampfsporttraining gewesen - hach war das gut


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin heut wieder mit meiner Gurke unterwegs gewesen... Hab's aber trotzdem unter Radfahren verbucht, weil's ja theoretisch eins ist...

Man, was hab ich mir damals nur ausgesucht? Naja, damals hat ich noch keine Ahnung von Mountainbiken und es ging nur draum, irgendwie zur Uni zu kommen  Aber demnächst hab ich ja wieder täglich mein gescheites Hardtail und dann vielleicht irgendwann auch nen Fully...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Februar 2013)

"Vielleicht irgendwann" ist schon Realität geworden... Werd dann schaun, dass ich die nächsten Tage doch mal fleißig bin und mein neues Spielzeug besser kennenlerne...

Und bei euch, Mädels?? Hier im Forum isses so ruhig... Geht's allen gut?


----------



## laterra (13. Februar 2013)

Grmpff .. ich liege seit Mitte meines Urlaubs mit Grippe im Bett. Wenigstens bin ich daheim bei meinen Eltern krank geworden und kann mich schön pflegen lassen


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Februar 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Februar 2013)

hier grad mitten im klausurenstress und seit ein paar tagen nicht mehr in der lage richtig zu schlafen .. 
irgendwann ändert sich das hoffentlich wieder und dann gibts bitte! auch wieder zeit für sport!


----------



## snowbikerin (7. März 2013)

mädels, es ist grauenvoll!
dann waren die klausuren vorbei und schwupps wurd festgestellt, dass ich an der schulter operiert werden muss. irgendson knubbel dings hatte sich gebildet, aber alles gutartig! puh! nächste woche mittwoch kommen die fäden raus und dieses wochenende darf ich dann aber schonmal "radeln, bloß noch keinen sport machen!"  
naja, aber, das ist ja schonmal was. rad und weibchen freuen sich auf ausfahrt!

ich hoffe, bei euch ist soweit alles gut? ganz schön ruhig hier geworden ..


----------



## Schnitte (7. März 2013)

hey,

mit den Prüfungen kenne ich. Ich bin nun endlich durch, seit 1,5 Tagen  allerdings drücken nun Abgabetermine von Arbeit aus 

Am WE dann das erste Rennen in Berlin...ohje bin ich aufgeregt. habe seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf meinem 4xer gesessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. März 2013)

@ Schnitte: Dann viel Erfolg beim Rennen!!

@ snowbikerin: "Knibbel" hört sich irgendwie nicht gut an, auch wenns "gutartig" ist! Schön, dass es aber anscheinend gut verlaufen ist. Jetzt bloß nicht aus falschem Ehrgeiz zu früh überlasten und dann länger ausfallen!

Bei mir waren's auch zwei turbulente Wochen... Der Aushilfsjob,über den ich mich ja so gefreut hatte, hat sich als "Hell on earth" herausgestellt und ich hab am dritten Tag um Aufhebung des Vertrags gebeten. Jetzt hab ich halt nen 450 Job. Is aber glaub ich sinnvoller, damit recht gechillt das halbe Jahr bis zum Sommer zu überbrücken, wenn ich dann hoffentlich ne feste Stelle am Gymi bekomme...
Nächste Woche werd ich mal die Strecke mit dem Bike abfahren, ob ich dann nicht den Weg zur Arbeit mit Bike mache... bisher kenn ich nur den direkten Weg übern Berg und durch Wald (beides gleichzeitig, versteht sich ), aber ich kann ja schlecht verschwitzt und verdreckt da aufschlagen


----------



## snowbikerin (7. März 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> aber ich kann ja schlecht verschwitzt und verdreckt da aufschlagen



für mich (und ich denke, für einige weitere hier im forum) wärst du die coolste lehrerin 

 @Schnitte: auch von mir viel erfolg fürs rennen! lass dann mal hören, wies war (ganz oben auf dem treppchen zu stehen)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. März 2013)

Na ja, bei mir siehts leider nicht so gut aus. Mich hat jetzt doch noch die Influenza erwischt. 
War ja klar, Wetter wird besser und ich werde krank 
Sportverbot und krankgeschrieben bis Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## Schnitte (8. März 2013)

@Dumbledore1005 
gute Besserung für dich  auch wenn diese Worte nun wenig trösten werden. aber es soll ja eh wieder ein Wintereinbruch kommen
 @WarriorPrincess
Gute Besserung für deine Schulter. Geduld ist wohl die Tugend welche am schwersten zu erlangen ist.
 @snowbikerin
ich gebe euch dann einen ausführlichen Bericht über das Rennen, aber Ziel ist nicht zu siegen sondern Spaß zu haben, da ich seit Oktober nicht mehr auf meinem 4x rad saß


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. März 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @_Dumbledore1005_
> gute Besserung für dich  auch wenn diese Worte nun wenig trösten werden. aber es soll ja eh wieder ein Wintereinbruch kommen
> @_WarriorPrincess_
> Gute Besserung für deine Schulter. Geduld ist wohl die Tugend welche am schwersten zu erlangen ist.
> ...



Die Schulter war nicht meine 

So, komm grad von der ersten Runde mit dem Hoppel im Dreck. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht  , auch wenn's komplett anderes Fahrgefühl war als auf meinem (zu großen) HT... Und das auch noch bei dem genialen Wetter heut. Plöt, dass es morgen wieder anders gemeldet is.

Und den angekündigten Schnee können sihc die Meteorologen mal sonstwo hin stecken


----------



## snowbikerin (9. März 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Gute Besserung für deine Schulter. Geduld ist wohl die Tugend welche am schwersten zu erlangen ist.



Genau, ich bin die mit der Schulter .. pfff!

Quatsch ;-)

Gestern ein Ründchen gefahren, ganz brav nur am Main entlang und tat dann doch etwas mehr weh, als gedacht. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, probier ichs morgen nochmal.


----------



## Schnitte (10. März 2013)

tut mir leid für die Verwechslung  die Genesungswünsche seien trotzderm hiermit erteilt 

kurzes Feedback beim Rennen:

13 Mädels gemeldet, mein persönliches Ziel war einfach nur durch die Quali zu kommen und im Rennen die erste Runde zu fahren
Am Ende wurde ich 2. im kleinen FInale und somit 6. in der Gesamtwertung. Ich bin überglücklich aber nun auch mega geschafft


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. März 2013)

Glückwunsch!
Ich bin noch meilenweit entfernt, irgendwo bei nem Rennen nur nen Blumentopf zu gewinnen.
Aber trotzdem hatt ich meinen Spaß auf meiner heutigen Ausfahrt. Nur zum Schluss nen kalten, nassen Hintern, weil die lange Hose anscheinend nicht Wasser abhält. Nettes Kompliment unterwegs von meinem Männlein: "Sieht aus, als hättest du Dünnschiss!" MTB-Romantik pur


----------



## snowbikerin (11. März 2013)

@Schnitte: Yeah, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das ist ja ein super Ergebnis!  @WarriorPrincess: Absolute MTB-Romantik


----------



## Schnitte (11. März 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> . Nettes Kompliment unterwegs von meinem Männlein: "Sieht aus, als hättest du Dünnschiss!" MTB-Romantik pur



haha, dass können aber nur Männer mit solchen wunderbaren Komplimenten 
aber mein Freund ist genauso 

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Nun freue ich mich umso mehr auf das nächste Rennen am Ostersonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelliSU (12. März 2013)

Hallo, gute Besserung & Glückwunsch! 

Ich versuche hier im Forum mal ein wenig hinterher zu kommen - den WP habe ich leider zu spät entdeckt... Ist schon notiert für den nächsten Winter.

Frau Holle sorgt ja seit gestern noch mal für lecker Snowride-Bedingungen. Allerdings fand ich es letzte Woche auch ganz angenehm in kurzer Hose zu fahren. Naja... Also morgen noch mal raus in den Schnee, angeblich ja sogar mit ein wenig Sonnenschein?!

LG
Melli


----------



## snowbikerin (12. März 2013)

Schnee, Schneeeeeeeee überall nur Schneee!! Und endlich konnte ich meinem namen auch mal alle ehre machen 
zwar nur 10 km in einer stunde, was aber auf die schiebeetappen zu schieben ist. reifen auf schnee auf kopfsteinpflaster ist derartig ineffizient  aber hatn heiden spaß gemacht 
 @MelliSU: Na dann fährst du nächstes Jahr fleißig mit! 

Zum System WP: dieser thread hier ist quasi "unser" team-thread. und nein, keine sorge, hier darf natürlich jeder andere auch mitlesen und mitschreiben  aber so kann sich dann jedes team einen thread machen (wirst du mit deinem team im nächsten winter bestimmt haben (oder du bist sogar im snowriders-team, weil eine von uns nicht mitmacht, oder mich die anderen aufgrund mangelnder leistung nicht wollen!). bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das schon wusstest, aber doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser 
und ja, kurze hose war auch ganz nett, aber gerade durch den neuschneewühlen gewinnt da ganz eindeutig! 

euch allen einen schönen abend!


----------



## snowbikerin (12. März 2013)

achja: so wars heute


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. März 2013)

Bin eigentlich noch bis Ende der Woche krankgeschrieben, gehe aber morgen auf eigenen Wunsch wieder arbeiten. 
Dieses wollte ich meiner Krankenkasse auch mitteilen. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, das sowas zum Problem wird. 
Mein Gott, in der Zweigstelle meiner KK sitzt wahrscheinlich all das, was man im Rest der bundesweiten Zweigstellen nicht gebrauchen kann.
Egal, erst hab ich mich mit dem Typen angelegt, dann bin ich mit einem:"Jaja" und in Gedanken:"LMAA" rausgegangen.
Bürokratendeutschland 

Allerdings gilt bei mir: No Sports bis ich grünes Licht von meiner Ärztin nächste Woche bekommen habe.
Das ist leider Stand der Dinge derzeit bei mir.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. März 2013)

Der wollte dich nur vor dir selbst schützen und dafür sorgen, dass du dich noch ein paar Tage schonst 
Aber wenn du schon wieder arbeiten willst, scheinst du ja zumindest auf dem Weg der Besserung zu sein. Schön das zu hören!
Und lieber noch ein paar Tage auf Sport verzichten und dann voll loslegen, als was zu verschleppen.
Und in ein paar Tagen wird's dann hoffentlich wieder schöneres Wetter und dann macht's eh dreimal mehr Spaß...

Ich fand's gestern scho echt anstrengend, weil's total nebelig war. Als ich dann oben ankam, war die Sicht eh bei fast null, und als dann dazu meine Brille auch noch beschlug, wurd das ganze zum Blind-Ride


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. März 2013)

Jau, fühl mich Gott sei Dank wieder fit. Mit dem Sport bin ich erst mal vorsichtig, seit hier im Nachbarort vor ca. 5 Wochen jemand gestorben ist mit 39. Die Autopsie ergab eine verschleppte Mandelentzündung. 
Das ist die Sache echt nicht wert. Dafür ist mein Sport doch bloss ein Hobby, und ich muss damit kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)

Moin, Mädels, 
hab so langsam die Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter aufgegeben. 
Ich persönlich wäre ja dafür, das der Winterpokal genausolang dauert, wie der Winter. Dann würde der Winterpokal dieses Jahr wohl bis Ende Mai dauern. 
Gehe gleich mal ne kleine Runde laufen, und checke ab, wie es im Wald derzeit schneemässig und eismässig aussieht. 

Wünsche Euch noch schöne Ostern im Schnee, Mädels. 
Und hoffe, auch im nächsten Winterpokal wieder eine Mannschaft mit Euch bilden zu dürfen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. März 2013)

Euch auch frohe Ostern!

Ist der WP eigentlich verlängert worden?? Ich hatte 31.3. als Ende in Erinnerung, jetzt steht aber was vom 14.04. drin?! Oder hatte ich da nur falsche Erinnerungen? Egal, so hab ich noch 14 Tage die Chance, meinen faulen Hintern in die Höhe zu kriegen... 
Ich bin beim nächsten WP auch gerne wieder dabei, mit dem Ziel, mehr Punkte einzufahren, als diesen WP (Frau will sich ja steigern)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)

Stimmt, ist bis zum 14. April verlängert worden. Weiss jemand, warum?
Wegen des ätzenden Wetters?
Egal, so hab auch ich noch 14 Tage Zeit, ein paar Pünktchen zu sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (31. März 2013)

Ich tippe mal tatsächlich auf den langen Winter ..
Nächsten Winter wär ich auch gerne wieder dabei und wenn alles gut geht, sollten wenig bis garkeine Prüfungen anstehen, keine OP und hoffentlich auch die Gesundheit mitspielen, damit auch ich ein paar mehr (58 Punkte sind ja echt peinlich) Punkte einfahren kann ^^
Jetzt erstmal weiter lernen .. die letzten beiden Tage durchgehangen, weil irgendwann geht einfach nichts mehr. Jetzt mit minimaler neuer Motivation ran an den Stoff!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)

@snowbikerin: Ach Quatsch. Das ist nicht peinlich. Prüfungen und Gesundheit gehen halt vor. 

Ich fand uns als Team nicht schlecht. Ich hatte mir von dem Winter trainingstechnisch auch mehr erhofft. Immerhin sind es nur noch 39 Tage bis zu unserem Bikeurlaub auf Malle, und ich hab radtechnisch noch so gar keine Trainingskilometer auf dem Tacho. Und von den 39 Tagen muss ich noch 5 Tage abziehen, die ich auf Stammtischtour bin. Glaube kaum, das ich da zum Sport komme.

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir den Teamthread aufrechterhalten bis zum nächsten Winterpokal, und uns hier im Thread austauschen usw.?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. März 2013)

Find ich ne gute Idee!
 @snowbikerin: Das Lernen geht irgendwann vorbei, und wenn das mal endgültig vorbei ist, ist's ein tolles Gefühl, das man dann mit gutem Gewissen genießen kann. Ich tu's grad und kann dir sagen: Für dieses Gefühl lohnt sich die Lern-Plackerei!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. April 2013)

Hey Mädels, 
sollte der Winterpokal nicht bis  zum 14. April gehen???
Ich meine, das hätte ich letzte Woche hier irgendwo gelesen.
Allerdings kann ich jetzt keine Einheiten eintragen. War wohl doch am 31.03. Ende. Merkwürdig. Ich könnte schwören, letzte Woche stand es noch im Winterpokal-Unter-Dingsbums hier im Forum. Da, wo man halt die Einheiten einträgt. 
Komisch, komisch, komisch...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. April 2013)

Jepp, war es zwischendurch auch... Ich hatte am Montag (also 01.04.) noch meine Tour eingetragen, die hatte der auch akzeptiert, aber ist jetzt wieder gelöscht worden... Seltsam...


Edit: Aha... Hier die Erklärung: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/01/winterpokal-wegen-kalten-wetters-verlaengert/


----------



## snowbikerin (5. April 2013)

solche füchse!

naja, dann heißts im winter wieder punkte sammeln! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (7. April 2013)

irgendwie habe ich es ziemlich verpeilt am Ende mit dem WP...Prüfungen und allgemeine verpeiltheit waren da wohl die Gründe
tut mir leid  aber ging ja am Ende um nichts.

Wie sieht es bei euch so aus? Kann man schon ein Stück Frühling erkennen? Bei uns in Sachsen/Thüringen ist weiterhin Winter


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. April 2013)

Naja, wenn man Frühling so definiert, dass kein Schnee mehr liegt, dann haben wir hier wohl schon Frühling (außer auf einigen Waldwegen)... Wenn man die Temperaturen aber auch noch einbezieht, kann es nur als sibirischer Frühling durchgehen  Und Sonne scheint auch keine


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. April 2013)

Bei uns scheint zwar derzeit die Sonne, aber es ist recht windig, aber immerhin haben wir +5°. Das ist ja immerhin schon etwas. Jetzt kanns nur noch bergauf gehen mit dem Wetter. Gehe gleich nen kleines Ründchen laufen, und heute nachmittag noch ne klitzekleine Runde mit meinem Mann spazieren. Man hat ja bei so nem Wetter sofort das Gefühl, das man das ausnutzen muss.


----------



## snowbikerin (7. April 2013)

Hier sinds aktuell wohl etwa 7°C und vorhin war sogar etwas Sonne zu sehen. Allerdings hab ich meine Rollos unten, damit ich das schöne Wetter erst gaaaarnicht seh und in Versuchung komme, das Haus zu verlassen. Bis Dienstag muss noch fleißig gelernt werden und dann ist bitte immer noch schönes Wetter!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. April 2013)

Grade von einer kleinen Laufrunde zurück. Herrliches Wetter, im Wald noch stellenweise Schnee und Eis. Lässt sich aber immer besser laufen, weil die ganze K.... ja bei den Temperaturen wegschmilzt. Gleich noch nen kleinen Spaziergang mit Mann, und morgen habe ich mich seit langem mal wieder mit meinen Mädels zum Laufen auf dem Sportplatz verabredet. 
Dienstag und Mittwoch ist dann, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, biken angesagt. 
Hab mich übrigens bei Falke Ergonomic Sport System als Passform-Modell für Sportklamotten beworben. Mal schauen, obs was gibt 
Hab ja nicht grad ne Traumfigur, aber die wollen wohl ihre Grössen überarbeiten.


----------



## Schnitte (7. April 2013)

huete schien bei uns auch endlich mal die Sonne  war herrlich.
Da ging es gleich aufs XC Rad und ab ins Intervalltraining
nächstes WE gehts nach Bad Wildbad zum Teamtraining beim Klausmann. Hab ein wenig angst davor...will miuch nicht blamieren.
Dazu kommt, dass ich noch immer auf mein neues Teamrad warte...hatte die Hoffnung, dass ich es zum Trainingslager habe...drückt die Daumen, dass es spätestens Mittwoch eintrifft. Immerhin muss es ja noch aufgebaut werden...
 @Dumbledore1005
was bedeutet dieses Klamottenprogramm denn genau? erzähl mal


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. April 2013)

Ja, das mit dem Klamottenmodel interessiert mich auch...

Sonne schien nachmittags bei uns auch... War da allerdings grad beim Arbeitszimmer umräumen, und das musste zuende gebracht werden  Aber wenn dann demnächst den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheint, dann hab ich das hinter mir und fürs Biken Zeit...
 @Schnitte: Wow, richtig super organisiertes Training! Ich hab nicht mal nen laienhaftes Programm... Vielleicht sollte ich das mal ändern...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. April 2013)

Ich denke, Falke möchte seine Grössen mal überarbeiten. Die haben wahrscheinlich gemerkt, das nicht nur Menschen mit Topfigur Sport treiben, sondern auch Menschen, mit nicht so idealer Figur. 
Die suchen jetzt Sportler mit grossen Grössen, um die Klamotten anzuprobieren, und auch im Sport zu testen. Es kann mal sein, das man da mal 3 Stunden zur Anprobe hinmuss, es kann aber auch mal sein, das 3 Monate nix ist. 
Da ich zeitlich sehr flexibel bin, und die Firma Falke für mich zu Fuss in 10 minuten zu erreichen ist, und da ich Sport treibe, hab ich mich halt beworben. Als aktiver Sportler kann man ja dann auch mal sagen, was nicht so gut passt, oder überarbeitet werden sollte. 
Allerdings hatte mich schon jemand aus der Entwicklungsabteilung schon vor Wochen angesprochen, ob das was für mich wäre. Da hab ich schon ja gesagt. Und letztens hatten die halt nochmal eine Anzeige in der örtlichen Wochenzeitung.
Wir werden sehen, was draus wird.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. April 2013)

Wir drücken die Daumen!! 
Wo is Falke denn? Gibt's da dann auch nen Fabrikverkauf? Wenn ich mich recht erinner kommst du ja aus der Nähe, wo meine Eltern wohnen...


----------



## snowbikerin (8. April 2013)

Wow, das hört sich ja aufjedenfall interessant an! Und ne gute Idee von Falke ists ja alle mal 
 @Schnitte: Sag mal, was gehstn du so steil? ^^ Is ja der Wahnsinn! Welches Team? Welches Bike! hähähä???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (8. April 2013)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Wow, das hört sich ja aufjedenfall interessant an! Und ne gute Idee von Falke ists ja alle mal
> @_Schnitte_: Sag mal, was gehstn du so steil? ^^ Is ja der Wahnsinn! Welches Team? Welches Bike! hähähä???



das Team nennt sich "Next Racing Generation"
bei Fratzenbuch sind wir zu finden 
war eher Zufall, dass ich dazu kam. ABer bin nun echt glücklich ein Teil des Teams zu sein.
Bikes fahren wie Foes Hydro. ich bin ja immer ein wenig skeptisch wenn nicht Giant pder Trek drauf steht. Aber das Rad läuft super genial. zurzeit fahre ich ne kleinere Nummer. trotzdem komme ich gut zurecht...was mich ehrlich mega überrascht. sonst liebe ich meine langen Rahmen...
zurzeit ist der längere Rahmen noch auf dem weg...ich hoffe er kommt die Tage an...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. April 2013)

Die Firma Falke ist in Schmallenberg im Sauerland. Und da gibts auch nen Fabrikverkauf. Ist aber glaub ich nicht wesentlich günstiger als wenn du dir die Klamotten woanders kaufst. Die meisten Schmallenberger gehen da mit Mitarbeiterkarte einkaufen. Jeder hier hat mindestens einen in der Verwandtschaft, der bei Falke arbeitet. Ist nun mal der grösste Arbeitgeber in Schmallenberg.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. April 2013)

*ggg* Klar, das is dann praktisch. Und is von meinen Eltern aus gesehen wohl genau auf der anderen Seite der Sorpe... Aber wenn's eh nicht viel billiger ist...


----------



## Schnitte (9. April 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Die Firma Falke ist in Schmallenberg im Sauerland. Und da gibts auch nen Fabrikverkauf. Ist aber glaub ich nicht wesentlich günstiger als wenn du dir die Klamotten woanders kaufst. Die meisten Schmallenberger gehen da mit Mitarbeiterkarte einkaufen. Jeder hier hat mindestens einen in der Verwandtschaft, der bei Falke arbeitet. Ist nun mal der grösste Arbeitgeber in Schmallenberg.



ich kenn die Klamotten von denen gar nicht. wie ist denn so die qualität?
laufen die Leute in Schmallenberg alle in Partnerjogginganzügen rum


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. April 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ich kenn die Klamotten von denen gar nicht. wie ist denn so die qualität?
> laufen die Leute in Schmallenberg alle in Partnerjogginganzügen rum



Jogginganzüge????? Falke stellt recht hochwertige Klamotten her. Anzüge, die hatten auch schon mal Kollektionen für JOOP, Hugo Boss usw. gemacht. Herrenhemden, Damenbekleidung, Socken (Lauf-, Golf-, Ski-, Inline-, Bikesocken uvm.). Unter anderem auch sehr hochwertige Sportbekleidung unter der Marke FALKE Ergonomic Sport System. Die meisten Sportklamotten halt fürs Laufen. Da kostet so eine Laufjacke mal 99 Eumels, oder auch ein Laufshirt kostet da zwischen 50 und 90 Eumels. Die Runsocken die ich immer trage, da kostet das Paar 13 Euro.

Guck doch mal unter http://www.falke.com 
Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber die Klamotten sind schon echt gut.
Und mal ehrlich: Die ortsansässigen, die keinen Zugriff auf so eine Mitarbeiterkarte haben, die können sich das Zeugs meistens nicht leisten.

Hier gibts auch einen Lauftreff, der nennt sich "Die Laufmaschen". Wurde wohl mal von Falke ins Leben gerufen, weil die auch Hauptorganisator des "Falke Rothaarsteigmarathon" sind. 

Und in "Jogginganzügen" rennt hier kaum noch einer rum
Könnt mich schon bei der Vorstellung daran kaputtlachen


----------



## Schnitte (9. April 2013)

gut, dass du es als Spaß aufgefasst hast  so war es auch gemeint

muss ich mal googlen die Marke  ich bin gespannt


----------



## snowbikerin (9. April 2013)

Ich kenn Falke nur von Stadtplänen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. April 2013)

Ich nehm das Schweigen hier im Thread mal als Zeichen, dass alle bei dem guten Wetter mit Biken beschäftigt sind, so wie ich...
Letzte Woche 3 Mal mit Bike zur Arbeit (13 km jeweils, Hin- und Rückweg zusammen etwas mehr als 300hm) und täglich schneller geworden...
Gestern dann ne längere Tour, endlich mal meine Protektoren austesten. Ergebnis: hm, weiß ich nicht: Knie tut weh, ich tipp mal auf Schleimbeutel gereizt. Ob das mit den Knieschonern zusammenhängt? Keine Ahnung 
Jedenfalls werd ich jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage pausieren  obwohl das  Wetter perfekt is: leicht bewölkt, nicht zu heiß, trocken... 
Aber sonst war's ne katastrophal geniale  Tour: im Wald auf nem aufgeschütteten Weg beim Schieben mit dem Fuß im Schlamm steckengeblieben, Schuh verloren, deshalb nur mit Socken rumgestanden. Weiterfahrt mit nur einem Socken. Dann fing das Knie an, also Protektoren aus, Knie tat trotzdem weh. Dann die Brille verloren, ca. nen km zurückradeln... Dann Weg kurz verloren aber wiedergefunden... Am Ende festgestellt, dass ich beim Schlamm entfernen auf nem harzigen Baumstamm gesessen hab und meine Hose voll Harz war und ich zwischdurch fast im Sattel klebte... Meine schöne Hose 
Jedenfalls sind wir dann nach der Hälfte der Tour heim... waren trotzdem immerhin 35 km und 450hm


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. April 2013)

@WarriorPrincess: Hört sich nach ner gelungenen Tour an. Hab am Samstag mit meinem Mann und einer Freundin ne Tour gemacht, und wie sollte es anders sein: Unser Weg war mal wieder durch einen umgestürzten Baum blockiert, also hiess es: Durch Gelände schieben.
Passiert uns komischerweise auf ca. 9 von 10 Touren 
Gehe gleich n Ründchen laufen, und morgen nachmittag wieder biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. April 2013)

Bei uns enden Touren auch meist anders als geplant... Bin ich froh, dass wir nicht die einzigen sind


----------



## snowbikerin (22. April 2013)

Hier auch mit Biken beschäftigt gewesen.
Samstag war ich in Beerfelden! Man, ein heiden Spaß! Mein Tempo .. *hust* .. naja .. daran wird noch gearbeitet. Aber schonmal ne menge Bikegefühl bekommen und auch ein bisschen durch die Luft geflogen  
Bei einer der ersten Abfahrten dann vor ner Wurzel erschreckt, Bremsen gezogen und n Abflug übern Lenker gemacht. Gut, dass ich noch nicht so schnell war und auch schon öfter mal über den Lenker geflogen bin. Konnte mich recht gut abrollen, sodass ich mich eigentlich nur mit Dreck beladen habe. Abends dann doch einen (!!!!) blauen Fleck und den kleinen Finger etwas dick, aber heute schon nix mehr zu spüren.
Fazit: Ich komme wieder! 
Und vorhin dann direkt noch ne Abfahrt durch den Wald gemacht. Man, da hat der Muskelkater aber gemeckert


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hey, Mädels, 
wollte mal wieder diesen Thread hochpushen.
Winterpokal rückt ja näher. 
Same Procedure as last Year?
Same Team?


----------



## laterra (6. Oktober 2013)

von mir aus gerne  ist der WP dieses jahr früher als letztes?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Fängt der nicht immer im November an?

Grad geguckt, fängt am 04.11. an und geht bis zum 30.03.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Oktober 2013)

Kann man das auch alleine machen oder ist das nicht so sinnvoll? Da aus meinem Freundeskreis keiner hier angemeldet ist und ich meine Aktivitäten gerne festhalten möchte kam grad die Idee =) 

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (7. Oktober 2013)

ich bin für dieses Jahr raus, zwar werde ich mich diesen Winter wohl wieder mehr fokussiert auf die anstehende Saison 2014 vorbereiten, allerdings kommt bei mir jedes Jahr beim WP der Ehrgeiz durch mehr zu machen als viele Andere und mich immer zu vergleichen.
Vielleicht würde @Schranzi85 ja meinen Platz einnehmen wollen?!


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hey, also ist halt die Frage ob es gewisse Vorgaben gibt wie oft man in der Woche was machen soll oder der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Ich habe in der Woche 2 x Training (Fußball) wo wir auch laufen gehen und Sonntags ein Spiel. Dürfte ich das dazu zählen eher nicht? Ansonsten wenn es passt zwischendurch gerne biken ganz klar 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (7. Oktober 2013)

klar, spaß steht im vordergrund
und fussball zählt zu den alternativsportarten und wird somit gezählt  da sollte es passen


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut  Also wenn die anderen nichts dagegen haben würde ich gerne einsteigen. Außerdem schadet es ja nicht weiter Kontakte zu knüpfen etc.

Schönen Abend noch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Schranzi85,
willkommen im Team.

Ist hier alles Just for Fun. 


Ich bin auch garnicht soooo weit weg  von Dir. 
Schleiche hier so im HSK rum


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hey super vielen Dank *freu*
HSK ist wirklich nicht weit weg 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2013)

Willkommene im Team!
Und Schnitte viel Erfolg bei den Vorbereitungen!

Wir haben uns gestern endlich Helmlampen gekauft, sodass es hoffentlich keine Ausrede mehr gibt, auch mal die ein oder andere Feierabendrunde zu drehen und Punkte zu sammeln...


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Ich werde mich dann mal einlesen was ich zu beachten habe etc.

Wie komm ich dort rein? Muss ich das selber beantragen?


----------



## laterra (12. Oktober 2013)

@schranzi! Willkommen im Team! 

Einer von uns gründet vor November die Gruppe im Winterpokal und die anderen treten dann bei.

Wir waren doch noch eine mehr: wie siehts denn bei  @snowbikerin aus? 
Ich würde sagen wir veruchen noch eine 5. Mitstreiterin zu finden, wenn sie sich nicht meldet in nächster Zeit oder keine Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (12. Oktober 2013)

Ah Mädels. Die Uni .. Natürlich bin ich wieder dabei, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt? Sollte diesen Winter auch mehr Zeit zum Radeln haben, da der Bachelor dann demnächst fertig ist und ich erst zum Sommersemester mit dem Master beginne 
Ich les dann mal die letzten Posts durch, was ihr so besprochen habt


----------



## laterra (13. Oktober 2013)

ah da bist du ja 
dann sind wir ja komplett - ich gründe gleich mal das team.

ich werde diesen winter wahrscheinlich eher mit kampfsport punkte sammeln. es sei denn ich gewöhne mich noch an das mit lampe fahren


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Oktober 2013)

bestimmt! wer es mal probieren, sie am helm zu befestigen, damit dann auch wirklich immer da beleuchtet ist, wo ich hinsehe (ist im dunklen wald sonst echt ein komisches gefühl). eventuell bin ich diesen winter auch mal in köln unterwegs!  dann kann man sich ja mal zusammen tun


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Oktober 2013)

uund bin auch schonmal direkt beigetreten ..

zur hilfestellung für "die neue"  :

auf der seite ganz nach oben scrollen und unter "mehr" auf "winterpokal" klicken. dort dann unter "mein team" "einem bestehenden team beitreten" (oder so ähnlich, dass kann ich grad nicht mehr sehen, da ich ja nu schon beigetreten bin  ) und dann "ladies only - snowriders" beitreten.

auf dass wir viele punkte sammeln (dieses jahr werd ich vermutlich auch mal wieder ein bisschen mehr sammeln, das letzte war ja peinlich, da das lernen für die uni wegfällt  )

wünsche euch noch einen schönen sonntagabend


----------



## 4mate (13. Oktober 2013)

ladies only - snowriders

Bitte noch das kleine "l" ändern 



> Ladies only - Absolut Racing Team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowbikerin (13. Oktober 2013)

damits schöner aussieht?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch schon en Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft gestellt


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Oktober 2013)

So hab auch mal den Antrag gestellt =D

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2013)

Mein Antrag wurde auch gestellt.
Sorry Mädels, dass ich momentan selten online bin... Computer is hinüber und der neue noch nicht komplett da... Muss deshalb mit meinem Männlein teilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (14. Oktober 2013)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> eventuell bin ich diesen winter auch mal in köln unterwegs!  dann kann man sich ja mal zusammen tun



Ja gerne! Im Winter brauch ich auch eher ne Extra-Einladung um mich in die Kälte rauszuwagen


----------



## snowbikerin (17. Oktober 2013)

bald gehts los!!! bin grad nochmal krank und hoffe, das wars dann für dieses jahr .. hab keine lust mehr 
wie schauts bei euch aus? alles gut soweit?


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2013)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> damits schöner aussieht?


Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind nicht diskutierbare Elemente der deutschen Sprache


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind nicht diskutierbare Elemente der deutschen Sprache


Und "ladies only - snowriders" ist Englisch


----------



## snowbikerin (17. Oktober 2013)

wollte grad fragen, wo "ladies only - snowriders" ein deutsches wort enthält ..  
gut ich kanns verstehen, da wir ja in einem deutschen forum sind, aber .. nuja ..


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Oktober 2013)

In einer Woche gehts los! 

Freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch ganz brav und hab meine Erkältung jetzt schon, damit ich während des WP gesund bleiben kann... (Man soll ja alles positiv sehen... "Erkältung positiv betrachten" hiermit geschafft  )


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (28. Oktober 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ganz brav und hab meine Erkältung jetzt schon, damit ich während des WP gesund bleiben kann... (Man soll ja alles positiv sehen... "Erkältung positiv betrachten" hiermit geschafft  )



Genauso isses bei mir auch


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Oktober 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ganz brav und hab meine Erkältung jetzt schon, damit ich während des WP gesund bleiben kann... (Man soll ja alles positiv sehen... "Erkältung positiv betrachten" hiermit geschafft  )



ich hab sie (bis auf etwas husten) endlich hinter mir! der husten war am wochenende auf dem rad und beim joggen schon etwas nervig und in der lunge hab ich die erkältung auch noch gut gemerkt, aber bis nächste woche ist hoffentlich alles weg! für die nächsten tage heißt es: lieber zu warm anziehen! 
gute besserung euch!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2013)

Euch zwei auch noch gute Besserung.
Aber ich seh schon, unser Team ist bestens vorbereitet!


----------



## laterra (29. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute meine neue Lampe getestet (die die ihr letzten Winter freundlicherweise schon empfohlen habt ). Für meine "ich-will-mich-nicht-verfahren" Touren am Rhein lang genau richtig. Für den Wald ist es mir dann doch ein bißchen wenig, da verfahr ich mich schon bei Tageslicht regelmäßig. 
Jetzt kann die Dunkelheit kommen 

Gute Besserung in die Runde!


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. Oktober 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> Hab heute meine neue Lampe getestet (die die ihr letzten Winter freundlicherweise schon empfohlen habt ). Für meine "ich-will-mich-nicht-verfahren" Touren am Rhein lang genau richtig. Für den Wald ist es mir dann doch ein bißchen wenig, da verfahr ich mich schon bei Tageslicht regelmäßig.
> Jetzt kann die Dunkelheit kommen
> 
> Gute Besserung in die Runde!



Huhu welche Lampe nutzt Du denn?
Hab mir letztes Jahr so nen Chinaböller bei Amazon gekauft und bin überrascht wie gut die leuchtet 

Grüße in die Runde und natürlich Gute Besserung! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## laterra (29. Oktober 2013)

meine fällt glaub ich auch in die kategorie china böller 

ist diese hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Stirnlampe-Kop...n-Ladegerät/dp/B007NG4B0O/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. Oktober 2013)

Haha genau so eine hab ich auch sieht jedenfalls so aus 
Aber reicht vorerst auch um im Wald rum zu gurken....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbikerin (30. Oktober 2013)

ja genau, die habe ich auch 
da sie ja doch nicht so teuer ist, habe ich mir überlegt noch eine zweite zu holen und diese dann auf den helm zu montieren (damit auch wirklich immer da licht ist, wo man hinschaut) und die zweite an den lenker. dann dürfte das denke ich auch für waldwege/singletrails reichen)


----------



## snowbikerin (6. November 2013)

Mädels was ist denn los bei euch? Alle im Berufsstress? Immoment machen WarriorPrincess und ich die Punkte allein .. 
Hoffentlich ist euch drei anderen nicht blöderweise gleichzeitig was zu gestoßen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. November 2013)

Das saublöde Wetter ist mir zugestossen. Hier regnet es totale Bindfäden. 
Gestern wollte ich ne Regenpause nutzen, zieh mir Laufklamotten an, geh vor die Haustür, und was ist? Es fängt an zu schütten wie aus Eimern. Bin ich wieder rein, und hab meine Family meine ultraschlechte Laune spüren lassen.
Gegen ein wenig Nieselregen hab ich ja nichts, aber so? Da bin ich schon nach hundert Metern klatschnass und ausgekühlt.
Könnte k..... bei dem Wetter


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2013)

Aus dem Grund hab ich mich heut nur auf'n Crosser gestellt... Glück gehabt, dass ich noch einen ergattert hab, denn bei dem Wetter hatten noch diverse andere die gleiche Idee


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. November 2013)

Huhu, also bei uns stürmt es und es regnet Wasserfälle. Dann noch schei** Arbeit :/ hätte zu mindestens heute Fussballtraining gehabt aber durch Arbeit auch nicht machbar. Ich kotz momentan im Strahl.... sorry aber iwie alles doof momentan. Sobald Zeit bring ich Punkte rein  



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## laterra (6. November 2013)

Noch keine Zeit gehabt zum Eintragen 

aber bei mir wird tatsächlich der ganze November ziemlich fies wegen arbeit. 
Da werden wahrscheinlich erstmal nicht so richtig viele punkte kommen.


----------



## snowbikerin (6. November 2013)

Na hauptsache ihr seid soweit gesund! 

Den Aspekt mit dem Wetter versteh ich erst seit heute. Würzburg hinkt da immer etwas hinterher. Bei mir wirds zumindest bis zum 18. 11. auch nur ein paar Pünktchen größtenteils durch Alternativen geben, da ich da meine Bachelorarbeit abgeben muss und noch einiges zu tun ist . Aber ein bisschen Sport muss sein und wenn das Wetter mitspielt gehts am WE auch mal aufs Rad die neue five ten probieren


----------



## laterra (9. November 2013)

Wir haben seit dieser Woche endlich nen zweiten Taekwondo Trainingstermin in meiner Nähe. Dachte mir also: da kann ich schön mit dem Fahrrad hin fahren, sind ja nur 5 km. Auf dem Hinweg war noch alles schön trocken, als ich wieder rauskam hats geschifft wie Hölle 
Ohne Schutzbleche mit meiner weißen Winterjacke durch den strömenden Regen war dann nicht so die beste Idee 

Benutzt ihr eigentlich eine Regenhose? Welche? Ich glaub ich kauf mir jetzt doch mal eine.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. November 2013)

Ich hab mir ne TLD MC-Hose zugelegt, musste aber feststellen, dass die Stoffeinsätze nicht wasserundurchlässig sind. Hab noch von vor 15 Jahren ne Regenhose im Schrank liegen, die ich damals für nen Segeltörn bgebraucht hab, evtl werd ich die mal ausprobieren. Gewachsen bin ich seitdem wenn nur noch 1 oder 2 cm 

Irgendwohin fahr ich mit meinem Radl nicht, hab momentan leider keins, das ich draußen ne Stunde anschließe n würde ohne es im Auge zu behalten.

Wir gehn gleich ne Runde radeln, zumindsst von oben scheint's trocken zu bleiben...
Ansonsten muss ich mich erstmal für die neue Stelle in den Stoff reinwurschteln und dann nen regelmäßigen Radlrhythmus finden...


----------



## snowbikerin (9. November 2013)

.. ich hab gestern im Regen festgestellt, dass man normalen Straßenschuhe von unten undicht sind  also: mal wieder neue Schuhe kaufen 

Regenhose ist auch ein Thema, mit dem ich mich nach der Abgabe meiner Bachelorarbeit nächsten Montag ausführlich befassen werden, bis dahin bin ich ziemlich unter Zeitdruck und kann heut das absolut geniale Wetter nicht nutzen  
Bis jetzt habe ich immer eine uralte genommen, die ich mal für n AppelundnEi im Kruschtelladen erstanden habe. Die hab ich Anfang des Jahres aber zerfetzt.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei euren Ausritten!


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. November 2013)

Also ich fahre ohne Regenhose. Hab meine Short und evtl Beinlinge drunter aber mehr nicht. Wenn es schneit hab ich ne super Hose von Tchibo mir teflon Beschichtung und innen schön weich. Dazu gibt's dann bei Regen oder Schnee meine Jacke von Platzangst. Also ich komm so super zurecht bisher und hab mir selten den Hintern angefroren. Hmmm liegt vlt auch an meiner Körpermasse  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. November 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendne Möglichkeit, die Ergebisse vom letzten WP nochmal anzuschauen??? Überlege nämlich grad, wie viele Punkte ich da hatte, will mich ja steigern und brauch da ne Messlatte


----------



## 4mate (9. November 2013)

http://winterpokal-2008.mtb-news.de/
http://winterpokal-2009.mtb-news.de/
http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/
http://winterpokal-2011.mtb-news.de/
http://winterpokal-2012.mtb-news.de/


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## snowbikerin (10. November 2013)

Ha! Super, da hab ich neulich nämlich auch mal dran gedacht. 
Versprochen: dieses Jahr mehr Aktivität!  Letztes Jahr haben mir die Klausuren einen gewaltigen Strich durch die Rechnung gezogen, vorallem zum Ende hin :/


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. November 2013)

So, eben n halbes Stündchen Regenpause genutzt, und laufen gewesen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Pünktchen ich diesesmal eintragen darf. 
Letztes Mal waren es 148.
Das soll dieses Mal natürlich getoppt werden.


----------



## laterra (10. November 2013)

Musste heute feststellen, dass die Lampenhalterung für den Lenker nicht sonderlich stabil ist. Ist mir ausgebrochen als die Lampe vom Lenker abmachen wollte (ironischerweise um sie zu schützen)  mal gucken, ob ich das noch zurechtmcgyvern kann - also immer schön mit samthandschuhen anfassen 
 @Snowriderin: hab mir gestern noch die Vaude Drop Regenhose zugelegt und war jetzt bei der ersten Ausfahrt recht zufrieden. Mal schauen wie lang sie hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (12. November 2013)

@laterra: uff, die ist ja leider ganz schön teuer  aber, da steckt vermutlich auch eine ganze menge qualität drin 

werde mich da demnächst mal schlau machen, dann aber nochmal auf dich zurückkommen 

habt einen schönen abend mädels!


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. November 2013)

Hi Mädels, ich bin schon wieder krank von daher doch etwas eingeschränkt derzeit.
Hoffe noch Points einfahren zu können. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. November 2013)

Ist ja noch bissl Zeit bis Ende März, und du bist hoffentlich eher wieder gesund!!
Ich nutz mometna freie Zeit, ich fürchte, Anfang Dezemebr könnte es wegen Korrekturen bissl knapper werden...

Aber heut is das Wetter wieder eklig. Gestern strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, heut Fisselregen und grau... Das Wetter ist launischer, als es uns Frauen vorgeworfen wird...


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. November 2013)

Hoffe es auch, ist das 2x innerhalb 5 Wochen  hatte ich noch nie. Viel Spaß mit der freien Zeit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. November 2013)

Hey Mädels, 
gestern das gute Wetter genutzt, und ein Ründchen gedreht. 
Habe die Einheit auch schon hier im WP eingetragen.
Eben ein Ründchen laufen gewesen, aber ich kann die Einheit hier nicht eintragen, komme zwar ins Forum, aber nicht in den WP Bereich.
Immer Zeitüberschreitung. Woran kann der Mist denn liegen?
Bin ja ein Computerlegastiniker!
Regt mich schon wieder auf. 
Hab die Comodo Firewall. Hab aber natürlich keine Ahnung, wie ich die einstelle. 
Sitze hier schon wieder mit nem Puls von mindestens 200. Kann ich das auch eintragen, falls es irgendwann mal wieder funktioniert???


----------



## 4mate (17. November 2013)

DDos Angriff auf Server

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11115386#post11115386

Man kann Einträge bis zu 4 Wochen nachtragen, nicht jedoch in
den letzten Tagen am Ende des WP


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> DDos Angriff auf Server
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11115386#post11115386
> 
> ...



Danke 4mate, und ich dachte schon, es liegt an mir


----------



## laterra (17. November 2013)

@Dumbledore1005 es sollte wieder gehen zumindest komme ich auf die Winterpokal Seite.

Ich hab leider nichts zum eintragen, hatte immer noch Muskelkater vom Freitagstraining und dann beschlossen meinem Fahrrad den Generalcheck für den Winter zu verpassen. Dabei hab ich dann festgestellt, dass 2 Speichen am Vorderrad richtig lose sind und die Bremsbeläge komplett runter.  Die Bremsbeläge sind schon gewechselt, aber für die Speichen muss ich mir erst mal Gerätschaften kaufen und mich einlesen. 
Naja zumindest hab ich meinen Singlespeeder noch, bin also nicht ganz radlos.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. November 2013)

@_laterra_: Ich fürchte, es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Trage meine Einheiten auch immer bei Trainingstagebuch.org ein, und auf die Seite kann ich auch nicht zugreifen. Ist doch echt alles Mist!!!

Grad nochmal probiert: Es funzt wieder. Na, Gott sei Dank


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. November 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> @_Dumbledore1005_ es sollte wieder gehen zumindest komme ich auf die Winterpokal Seite.
> 
> Ich hab leider nichts zum eintragen, hatte immer noch Muskelkater vom Freitagstraining und dann beschlossen meinem Fahrrad den Generalcheck für den Winter zu verpassen. Dabei hab ich dann festgestellt, dass 2 Speichen am Vorderrad richtig lose sind und die Bremsbeläge komplett runter.  Die Bremsbeläge sind schon gewechselt, aber für die Speichen muss ich mir erst mal Gerätschaften kaufen und mich einlesen.
> Naja zumindest hab ich meinen Singlespeeder noch, bin also nicht ganz radlos.



Jaja, diese fiesen Muskelkatzen... ich freu mich auch schon drauf, dass ich nach der Skigymnastik morgen abend wieder zwei Tage nicht grade laufen kann ...  Mal schaun, was für Folterinstrumente diese Woche drankommen... 

Generalcheck braucht mein Radl den Winter wohl auch irgendwann mal, aber hab leider keinen Ersatz, weil das Hardtail mir ja zu groß ist und ich es eh zum Verkauf im BM hab und es deshalb nimmer fahr...
Muss mich wohl endlich mal in die Materie einarbeiten und mir ein HT zusammenbasteln, oder doch wieder ein "fertiges" kaufen...
Solange muss mein Hoppel nur mit normalen Checkups durchkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. November 2013)

Denkfehler führt zu Punktverlust: "Ich dreh ne Runde mit dem Rad und währenddessen kann ja schon mal die Sportwäsche in die Waschmaschine." Soweit so gut, blöd nur, dass die Bikeklamotten damit auch in der Maschine sind.

Also heut keine Punkte von mir...


----------



## laterra (20. November 2013)

dabei hört sich Skigymnastik so gemütlich an 
welche muskelgruppen werden denn hauptsächlich trainiert dabei?

bei mir ist gerade nur schmalspurprogramm drin - hab nächste woche donnerstag ein vorstellungsgespräch und muss noch einiges vorbereiten


----------



## snowbikerin (20. November 2013)

hey mädels. 
bei mir ist diese woche auch noch nix mit punkten. hab jetzt montag meine bachelorarbeit abgegeben und konnte die woche davor nic machen, weil absolut keine zeit. diese woche dann zuhause, aber ohne rad, wegen mitfahrern, um etwas spritgeld zu bekommen. 
morgen gehts dann zum teileshoppen und ab nächste woche dann auch hoffentlich wieder aufs rad! 
euch viel spaß!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. November 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> dabei hört sich Skigymnastik so gemütlich an
> welche muskelgruppen werden denn hauptsächlich trainiert dabei?
> 
> bei mir ist gerade nur schmalspurprogramm drin - hab nächste woche donnerstag ein vorstellungsgespräch und muss noch einiges vorbereiten



Jede Woche andere Muskelgruppen. Immer erst Ausdauer mit Runden laufen, diversen Hoppserläufen etc. Dann laufen/hüpfen etc. auf der Stelle mit Koordinationsübungen (also so in der Art Stepaerobic ohne Stepper). Das bereitet dann die Beine in Sachen Kraft, Ausdauer, Geschmeidigkeit aufs Skifahren vor. Und diese Woche hatten wir dann lustige kleine Hanteln und dann darf man die Hände möglicht lange nach vorne/ zur Seite, nach Hinten etc halten... Und ich hab doch so schwache Arme  
Gibt dann auch noch Programme mit Teraband oder so kleinen "Gummis" (keine Ahnung wie die heißen...
Anschließend noch dehene und die Stunde ist vorbei...

Dann viel Erfolg beim Vorstellungsgespräch!
 @snowbikerin: Dann viel Spaß beim Teile-Shoppen und schrauben  Und Glückwunsch zur abgegebenen Bachelor-Arbeit!


----------



## snowbikerin (21. November 2013)

@WarriorPrincess: Uh, das hört sich ja wirklich nach sinnvoller Vorbereitung an. Ich bin mal gespannt, bei mir gehts im März wieder aufs Brett. 
Teileshopping war äußerst erfolgreich. Neuer Lenker, neuer Vorbau, neue Handschuhe, neues Tshirt und ne neue Kurbel. Steige jetzt von 3 Kettenblättern auf 1 um. Zumindest vorerst. Werds wahrscheinlich nach der ersten Ausfahrt bereuen (muss zu den (schönen) Trails erstmal 9 km bergauf fahren). Aber das trainiert dann noch mehr 
Bin gespannt, wie ich mit dem Lenker so klar komme, der wird evtl noch gekürzt. Aber sooooo schön blau! 
Warum hab ich das Rad nochmal in Würzburg gelassen? Ich möchte bitte jetzt sofort alles montieren und losfahren!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. November 2013)

Hey Snowbikerin, 
vielleicht gibts ja im WP Pünktchen für Radaufbau 

bin eben mal wieder ein dreiviertel Stündchen durch den Wald getrampelt. Irgendjemand muss ja die Wildschweine verscheuchen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. November 2013)

Also ich find, Bikeaufbau is ja Vorbereitung zum Biken, sollte Punkte geben. 

Genauso wie nen ganzen Tag Therme und Sauna  Ich bin davon jetzt total platt...
Naja, am WE wieder echte Punkte holen...


----------



## snowbikerin (24. November 2013)

Melde mich zurück aus der Sportpause!
Eigentlich hätte ich heute noch Zeit für mindestens 2h Wald gehabt, doch leider ist mein Wohnungsschlüssel nach Essen und ich nach Würzburg gefahren. Somit fiel auch Radaufbau aus. Zum Glück gibt es ja die Post und etwas Sport kann ich ja auch zuhause machen


----------



## snowbikerin (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts bei euch aus Mädels? Eine von euch schon im Schnee unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Dezember 2013)

Jepp, die Reifen hatten am Samstag ersten Schneekontakt... war zwar nur oben auf dem höchsten "Berg" hier in der Umgebung und nicht mal 1cm, aber es war Schnee 
Und neuer ist angesagt...
Jetzt bin ich nur auf der Suche nach nem "Schnee-Flittchen" (also ner wintertauglichen Stadtschlampe ), damit mein Hoppel seine zarten Reifen nicht dem Salz, Schneematsch etc. aussetzen muss...Aber gefahren wird trotzdem, halt hinterher immer schön saubergemacht....


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Dezember 2013)

Huhu, ich komm zu gar nix iwie. Habe jetzt seit 5 Wochen ne fette Erkältung und bekomm die nicht los :/ dann noch die Diagnose das meine Zerrung keine Zerrung ist sondern wohl was gerissen. Klappt momentan alles super....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbikerin (3. Dezember 2013)

@Schranzi85: Ouh, das hört sich ja echt nicht gut an. Muss das operiert werden? Hoffentlich hast du dann keine bleibenden Schäden, weils erst zu spät erkannt werde (hab ich nämlich im linken Fuß, aber hindert mich nicht beim fahren) @WarriorPrincess: Ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung ist wohl ein Muskelfaßerriss. Müsste weiter zum Arzt aber das ist durch die Arbeit nicht drin, denn dann kommt wohl die Kündigung. Momentan echt schwierig, blöde Arbeitszeiten und fehlen darf ich nicht da ich neu im Betrieb bin und schon gefehlt habe wo mir danach aus anderen Quellen manch aussagen von oben geschildert wurden. Also schauen so lange es geht ohne was zu machen

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Dezember 2013)

@Schranzi85: Uih, blöde Situation! Dann erstmal gute Besserung, damit wenigstens die Erkältung weggeht!
 @snowbikerin: Jepp, bin ich schon dran. Aber bissl Geduld brauch ich wohl...


----------



## snowbikerin (4. Dezember 2013)

@Schranzi85: argh! da hatte ich neulich mal eine mitfahrerin in einer ähnlichen situation. das ist echt mies. wenn man für die arbeit die eigene gesundheit zurückstellen muss. irgendwas läuft da in unserem system doch gewaltig schief :/ @WarriorPrincess: ja, ein bisschen geduld muss man tatsächlich haben, zahlt sich dann aber auch meistens aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank =) 
Ist echt mies unser System, aber was will man machen....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbikerin (15. Dezember 2013)

@laterra: wir wollen nächste woche samstag, 21.12., auf den metabolon pumptrack. soweit ich das sehen kann, ist der quasi mit jedem rad fahrbar. hättest du/ihr lust auch hinzukommen?


----------



## laterra (15. Dezember 2013)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> @_laterra_: wir wollen nächste woche samstag, 21.12., auf den metabolon pumptrack. soweit ich das sehen kann, ist der quasi mit jedem rad fahrbar. hättest du/ihr lust auch hinzukommen?



ah, da wollte ich auch mal hin. wie und wann (uhrzeit) fahrt ihr denn da hin? ich hab kein auto und müsste die bahn nehmen und auch schauen dass ich gegen 16 Uhr wieder daheim bin.


----------



## snowbikerin (15. Dezember 2013)

das steht alles noch nicht fest, wollte mich auch erkundigen, ob sie irgendwie öffnungszeiten haben .. ?!
ansonsten fahren wir mit dem auto .. unsere räder kommen aufs dach. du + rad könnten bestimmt noch irgendwie in den kofferraum/rückbank?!
Ich klär das morgen mal mit meiner freundin und schreib dir dann nochmal


----------



## laterra (23. Dezember 2013)

Hey wie wars denn am Samstag?

Meine Verabredung hatte zwar nicht den erwünschten Verlauf, war aber trotzdem schön. =)


----------



## snowbikerin (24. Dezember 2013)

Hey, sie hatten nicht geöffnet, wegen Eisglätte .. Hab mich zwar gefragt, wo die gewesen sein soll, aber da ist wohl noch rechtlich einiges zu klären, wie sie den Pumptrack betreiben dürfen und der Termin ist erst im Januar. Haben wir glücklicherweise noch rausgefunden, bevor wir losgefahren sind und haben dann stattdessen Plätzchen gebacken


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Dezember 2013)

Mädels, ich wünsche euch Frohe Weihnachten.
Wir haben das Frühlingswetter heut noch mal für ne kleine Runde genutzt. 
Und mein Ziel, die 100 Punkte noch in 2013 zu erreichen, hab ich hiermit jetzt schon erfüllt...


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Weihnachtswünsche! Hoffe eure Weihnachten waren schön ruhig 

Mit dem Sport ist grad wieder Ebbe, da ich eine schöne Erkältung hab (ist ja klar, wenn man dann mal frei hat -.-). Aber, wenns Wetter am Sonntag gut wird, spiele ich Fotomodel für einen Freund. Bei ihm vor der Haustür sind ein paar sehr schöne Abfahrten, da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf.

@WarriorPrincess Gratulation für die 100


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Dezember 2013)

Auf zu den letzten Punkten in diesem Jahr...

Kommt gut ins neue Jahr, Mädels!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Rutsch Mädels.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr, Mädels.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Januar 2014)

@ Schranzi85: Was ist mit Dir los? Momentan keine Zeit für Training? Oder spielt die Gesundheit nicht mit?


----------



## NiBi8519 (1. Januar 2014)

Hi, ja ich war 5 Wochen krank hab nen Muskelfaserriss und muss jetzt jeden Tag 10 Std arbeiten und ziehe auch noch aus und muss renovieren den Hausstand komplett kaufen etc. Ziemlich viel momentan alles leider das keine zeit groß bleibt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## laterra (1. Januar 2014)

Oh je manchmal kommt echt alles zusammen 

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr! Hoffentlich mit vielen schönen Trails und gutem Wetter.


----------



## NiBi8519 (1. Januar 2014)

Danke ebenso  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch @laterra zur 100er-Marke!
Ich hab blöderweise seit Jahresanfang was an den Bronchien, sadass tief einatmen nicht möglich ist und somit bereits ein Stockwerk Treppensteigen zu Schnappatmung und dann zu Hustenanfällen führt. Langsam wird's etwas besser, aber biken werd ich wohl noch bis nächstes WE verschieben müssen


----------



## laterra (11. Januar 2014)

Danke 
Ich bin leider auch halbinvalide (Rückenschmerzen) aber Fahrrad fahren und Krafttraining geht noch halbwegs. 
Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung.


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Januar 2014)

Euch beiden gute Besserung.
Ich bin gerade bikelos, da der Rahmen zum pulvern ist. Bin gespannt, wie es dann aussieht!
Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Prüfung, die Angstprüfung des Studiums, so dass ich sehr viel lernen muss und auch nicht wirklich zu anderen Sportarten komme. Sollte die Prüfungen bestanden werden, gehts dann ab Februar wieder richtig los!


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich ziehe grade von zu Hause und bin im Stress. Das schöne ist, das ich nächstes Weekend wohl endlich nochmal aufs Bike kommen werde und all der Stress vorbei ist. =)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (12. Januar 2014)

@Schranzi NA ENDLICH! Dann hast du dir das biken aber auch redlich verdient! Gesundheitlich bist du also auch wieder fit?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2014)

Dann könnten wir ja tatsächlich mal mit 100% Teamkapazität punkten.

Bei mir wird's so langsam wieder. Keuch zwar immer noch wie ne Dampf-Lok, aber bei dem geilen Sonnenwetter, was wir hier haben, werd ich nachher zumindest testen, ob nicht ne kleine Runde drin ist.

Und mit den Punkten von heut morgen hab ich jetzt schon 1 Punkt mehr, als letzten WP am Schluss.


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. Januar 2014)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> @Schranzi NA ENDLICH! Dann hast du dir das biken aber auch redlich verdient! Gesundheitlich bist du also auch wieder fit?


Jaaa endlich wieder biken =) Naja fit weiß ich nicht wirklich. War nicht mehr beim Arzt wegen Riss und ich merke es ab und an noch das es schmerzt. Aber ich werde es testen und alles dafür tun das ich wieder biken kann. Freu mich so 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbikerin (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
wie läufts denn bei euch? Fleißig am Punkte sammeln?

Ich bin leider immer noch bikelos. Werde dann erst wieder ab Ende Februar auf dem geliebten Zweirad sitzen können 
Die letzten Wochen war ich dann auch noch krank und konnte kein Sport machen. Morgen probiere ich es mal, ansonsten muss ich wohl nochmal zum Doc. Man ey.

Hoffentlich läufts bei euch besser


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Februar 2014)

Ich war heute 2 Std biken und trage gleich noch ein. =)
Gute Besserung! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## laterra (2. Februar 2014)

Scheint so als hätten wir gerade Invalidenwelle ^^ Inzwischen ist mein Rücken wieder in Ordnung, dafür hatte ich diese Woche ne Erkältung, die dann doch hartnäckiger war als gedacht. Aber ab Dienstag geht hoffentlich wieder was.
War heute bei traumhaftem Sonnenschein leider nur ne Runde spazieren.
@snowbikerin was ist denn mit deinem Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (3. Februar 2014)

@laterra: wird gerade gepulvert und das dauert noch etwas .. schnief


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Februar 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute 2 Std biken und trage gleich noch ein. =)
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


??? Schon eingetragen???


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. Februar 2014)

Ahhh ne noch nicht.... mach noch

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowbikerin (6. Februar 2014)

hurra, ein softes fitnesstraining ging heute!


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Februar 2014)

Wie lange hat man Zeit zum eintragen? Also nachträglich. Habe erst ab Mi wieder Internet und mein Handy wurde gedrosselt so das ich die Seite nicht aufrufen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2014)

"Das Datum darf _nicht mehr als 28 Tage in der Vergangenheit_ liegen."


----------



## laterra (16. Februar 2014)

Ich war heute endlich mal wieder biken - super Wetter bis auf den Wind. Dass ich Mitte Februar bei einer Tour anhalte um Klamotten auszuziehen, ist mir bisher auch noch nicht passiert. Gutes Timing noch dazu: 10 Minuten nachdem ich wieder daheim war hats angefangen zu schütten.


----------



## laterra (13. März 2014)

@snowbikerin  - ich sehe gerade du warst trails suchen in köln, hast du ein paar lohnenswerte gefunden? in der direkten umgebung hab ich ja bisher nicht viel gefunden, erst so richtung solingen.


----------



## snowbikerin (22. März 2014)

so mädels, zurück aus dem snowboardurlaub und das ohne große verletzungen, punkte natürlich eingetragen. 

wie läufts bei euch? bin ja schonmal froh, dass ich die 100er marke dieses mal geknackt habe und hoffe, dass ich bis kurz vor schluss noch ein paar punkte drauflegen kann 

@laterra du kriegst mal ne pn!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. März 2014)

Hey, snowbikerin, prima, das du auch noch ein paar Pünktchen sammelst. Ich hab glaub ich schon mehr, als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit (aber letztes Jahr lag ja auch um diese Zeit noch Schnee).
Bin fleissig am radeln und laufen.
Mädels: Das Ende vom Winterpokal rückt näher. Endspurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (23. März 2014)

Shit ich habs immer vergessen einzutragen  ich sollte öfters hier rein schauen.  Sorry Mädels das ist normal nicht meine Art. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. März 2014)

Jepp, hoffentlich is das Wetter die Woche nochmal schön, damit ich noch paar Punkte hole. Mein Saisonziel - doppelt so viele Punkte wie letztes Jahr - hab ich jedenfalls dank des genialen Wetters schon erreicht. 

@snowbikerin: War das dieses Jahr der erste Pistentag, oder generell? ne ganze Woche auf der Piste- toll! War der Schnee denn noch gut?


----------



## snowbikerin (23. März 2014)

@WarriorPrincess stand mit 2,5 jahren das erste mal auf ski und bin da auch mal recht gut gefahren, irgendwann auf snowboard umgeschwenkt, aber jetzt 6 jahre nicht mehr gefahren und konnte erstaunlich wenig, aber minimale vorkenntnisse hatte ich 
ja, es war suuuper genial!!! eine ganze woche im zillertal. im tal an der hütte tagsüber 22-25 grad, oben auf dem gletscher zwischen -11 und 4 grad. da oben war der schnee noch ziemlich in ordnung, je tiefer man kam, desto schlechter wurde er. und insgesamt war es auch etwas wenig schnee, aber alle pisten waren geöffnet, also doch noch ziemliches glück gehabt.
schade, dass das nur als alternative sportart zählt, sonst hätte ich jetzt richtig gepunktet


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. März 2014)

*gg* Mehr Punkte gibt's, wenn man wie vorgeschrieben die Pausen nicht mitrechnet und nur die einzelnen Einheiten einträgt. Und da meine Mittagspause meist ausgedehnt ist, hab ich dann morgends ne Einheit und abends  Wobei das bei den zwei Skitagen diesen Winter nicht ins Gewicht fällt  So brav die Skigymnastik regelmßig mitgemaht und keine Chance gehabt zu testen, ob's was bringt


----------



## snowbikerin (23. März 2014)

hm, das ist natürlich ausgefuchst!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. März 2014)

Ich hab mich nur an die Regeln gehalten


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. März 2014)

So liebe Mädels, meine letzten Punkte sind eingetragen, ich bin doch recht zufrieden mit den Punkten, vor allem, da ich ja 3 Wochen Ausfall hatte.
Hoffe, ihr hattet auch wieder Spaß mit dem WP und seid zufrieden mit euren Punkten


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. April 2014)

Bin zufrieden. Habe sehr viel mehr Punkte als letztes Jahr sammeln können, durch die milde Witterung


----------



## snowbikerin (6. April 2014)

ich hätte gern noch ein paar mehr punkte gemacht, aber da hat mir die uni und die gesundheit einen strich durch die rechnung gezogen .. hoffentlich beim nächsten WP noch mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (6. April 2014)

Ich bin auch ganz zufrieden - waren deutlich mehr Punkte als letztes Jahr und ich kann anhand meiner Hausrunde erkennen, dass ich für April schon verhältnismäßig fit bin.


----------



## snowbikerin (17. Oktober 2014)

so mädels,

ich hab gerade gesehen, dass der wp am 3.11. wieder startet. 
habt ihr lust unser team so weiterzuführen? 

ich hoffe, uhr habt den sommer gut überlebt und freut euch auf den winter!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin wieder dabei. Mache zwar nicht viele Punkte, aber ich hoffe, es reicht


----------



## snowbikerin (19. Oktober 2014)

richtig viele punkte werden bei mir wohl auch nicht zusammen kommen, da dieses semester recht eng gepackt ist, aber es ist ja doch immer ein extra ansporn


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte halt schon ab und zu ein paar wenige Punkte beisteuern 
Ich werde mein bestes geben und versuchen, mehr Punkte als letztes Jahr zu erreichen


----------



## laterra (20. Oktober 2014)

moinmoin! ich bin auch wieder dabei, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich wieder hauptsächlich durch kampfsport punkte mache... bin halt ein weichei ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Oktober 2014)

Wodurch man die Punkte macht, ist doch völlig patsche, Hauptsache, man bewegt sich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Oktober 2014)

Sorry Ladies, mein Platz ist frei.
Wir haben vor Ort ne eigene Gruppe gegründet um miteinander zu fahren und uns dabei zu motivieren.
Also, ihr könnt euch immer noch mit mir vergleichen 
Viel Spaß euch wieder!


----------



## snowbikerin (2. November 2014)

Ok, also wenn der Platz frei ist und der Rest nichts dagegen hatte, würde meine Freundin den Platz einnehmen?! 
Ich mach jetzt schonmal unser Team, morgen gehts ja los  
Und wenn ihr bis morgen keinen Einspruch eingelegt habt, dann sehe ich meinem, also ihren Antrag, als angenommen an 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. November 2014)

Nix dagegen. Habe schon einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft gestellt


----------



## karmakiller (3. November 2014)

Hallo Snowbikerinnen ,
ich würde gerne euer neues 5. Teammitglied werden 
Bisher verlief meine Team-Suche dieses Jahr ergebnislos , ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung  
Ich bin keine riesige Punktelieferantin, da ich "nur" MTBike und es daher sehr wetter- (und Arbeitszeitenabhängig...)
ist, wie oft ich zum Biken komme..
Bitte sagt -trotzdem- JAAAAAAA !


----------



## karmakiller (6. November 2014)

Bin dabei : auf gutes Punktesammeln 
Kommt noch ein fünftes Teammitglied ?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. November 2014)

Derzeit sind wir nur vier. Who knows...


----------



## snowbikerin (7. November 2014)

Jetzt sind wir 5!  

Heute abend kommen dann auch die ersten Punkte von uns.
Ich habe anfang Oktober mit meinem Master begonnen und dieses Semester ist ziemlich voll gepackt, weswegen ich unter der Woche vermutlich selten zu Sport kommen werde. Aber ein bisschen muss sein, da wir nächstes Jahr ein paar Tage in den Schneefahren und nicht vor Muskelkater sterben wollen.

@Dumbledore1005 du hast dich aber ordentlich gesteigert in deiner Ausdauer! Wahnsinn!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. November 2014)

Joa, man tut, was man kann. Der richtige Schub kam allerdings erst vor ein paar Wochen. Bis dahin zog sich mein Training dieses Jahr soooo langsam dahin. 
Die schnellste bin ich aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## karmakiller (7. November 2014)

Super : Team komplett  ! 
Ich habe eben auch meine erste Tour eingetragen - wow es gibt jetzt Trophäen  - macht wieder Spaß sich anschließend mit Punkten zu 'belohnen'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (7. November 2014)

Naja, aber allein schon 1:30 durchzuhalten ist ja schon top!


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Dezember 2014)

So Mädels,
Klausur und Vortrag sind rum, also hab ich nach der Uni auch endlich wieder Zeit für Sport! Heute muss ich mich allerdings erstmal um mein Auto kümmern, das wollte letzte Woche nämlich einfach nicht anspringen. Sah sehr nach Batterie aus, aber ich hatte keine Zeit das morgens um 7 zu überprüfen. Wenns heute schnell geht und ich nur die Batterie tauschen muss, gibts später noch n kleinen Nightride!
Meine Freundin ist immoment leider ziemlich raus mit Sport, da ein sicherer und vermutlich noch weiterer Bandscheibenvorfall diagnostiziert wurden :/
Wie läufts bei euch so?


----------



## karmakiller (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo , ich wollte mich auch schon längst mal hier im Gruppenthread gemeldet haben...bei mir läuft es bisher unerwartet gut : es gab auch noch keinen Schnee oder Frost bisher, perfekt zum Radeln ! Jetzt kommt allerdings die Weihnachtszeit mit großen Schritten , da wird die Zeit zum Sport treiben bestimmt noch mal knapp 
Gute Besserung an conflux23


----------



## karmakiller (7. Februar 2015)

Ein Hallo an die Gruppe, wie sieht es bei euch so aus ? Wettertechnisch ist der Winter bisher perfekt , glaube nicht, dass ich im Februar schon mal dieses Punktzahl hatte - Ride on


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Februar 2015)

Hier liegt jede Menge Schnee, und ich bin krank


----------



## laterra (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo auch von mir mal wieder. Ich hab mal ein paar Daten nachgetragen, nachdem ich erst 3 Wochen im Urlaub und dann zu faul war.
Sport hab ich zwar durchgehend gemacht, aber mehr Krafttraining oder ähnliches bikefremdes.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. September 2015)

Moin Mädels,
auch wenn es noch sehr früh ist:
Wer hat Lust, beim WP mitzumachen?


----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2015)

Moin Dumbledore, ich hätte Lust !


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. September 2015)

Prima  
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wieder ein Team zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (13. Oktober 2015)

Hätte auch wieder Lust, obwohl ich wohl dieses Jahr mehr Punkte durch Laufen und Alternativen sammeln werde.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Oktober 2015)

So ging es mir letztes Jahr. Bin mal gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr wird


----------



## snowbikerin (9. November 2015)

So Mädels, wie sieht es aus? Habt ihr schon ein Team gegründet?


----------



## Perlenkette (9. November 2015)

Ich glaube es sind alle in anderen Teams verteilt.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. November 2015)

Ja. Hat sich ja ewig niemand gemeldet


----------



## snowbikerin (9. November 2015)

Hatten sich doch aber Perlenkette und ich gemeldet .. Nuja .. Dann gutes Punktesammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

